# Digital Noise Graffiti



## KittenKoder

Yes, the band project which some of us on here are involved in. Making this a sticky so those who are trying to keep up can find it easier. First post, links to the "big lists", after this I will post all the vids in here and you can critique them here.

Youtube:
YouTube - KittenKoder's Channel

Alternate:
Digital Noise Graffiti

The big difference in the alternate site is that the player there is smaller for those who can't get the Youtube ones to work well or at all.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=be8PzCdhvAs]YouTube - money4nuttin[/ame]

Kinda long awaited ... finally finished one.


----------



## Xenophon

The concept is wonderful, the singing sucks...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Xenophon said:


> The concept is wonderful, the singing sucks...


haha!

It's supposed to!


----------



## KittenKoder

The next one will be better ... Midnight made another great parody song and I just had the most awesome idea for it.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> The next one will be better ... Midnight made another great parody song and I just had the most awesome idea for it.


This video is really cool, has alot of the flavor of Dire Straits' original.


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next one will be better ... Midnight made another great parody song and I just had the most awesome idea for it.
> 
> 
> 
> This video is really cool, has alot of the flavor of Dire Straits' original.
Click to expand...


Thanks. I can't wait to get the whole band done for the next one, with the new models they will move much better, and now I know that how to work the movement timing better to make them move more "real" to ... the standard way moves them too smooth and a lot of the little motions are lost because of it.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next one will be better ... Midnight made another great parody song and I just had the most awesome idea for it.
> 
> 
> 
> This video is really cool, has alot of the flavor of Dire Straits' original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. I can't wait to get the whole band done for the next one, with the new models they will move much better, and now I know that how to work the movement timing better to make them move more "real" to ... the standard way moves them too smooth and a lot of the little motions are lost because of it.
Click to expand...

Mouth movement probably really hard.


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> This video is really cool, has alot of the flavor of Dire Straits' original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I can't wait to get the whole band done for the next one, with the new models they will move much better, and now I know that how to work the movement timing better to make them move more "real" to ... the standard way moves them too smooth and a lot of the little motions are lost because of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mouth movement probably really hard.
Click to expand...


I think I figured out a trick for that. It won't be perfect, kinda South Park-ish ... but once I play with it more I should be able to do something. Maybe even get the mouths fully sculpted instead of just painted on them.


----------



## KittenKoder

There's the band.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> There's the band.


Trailertrash looks GOOD as a raccoon!


----------



## KittenKoder

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H16gvNIu8x0]YouTube - Bangkok[/ame]
Enjoy ... 

Yes, it's my video and our own Midnight Marauder's song of course.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

This is most excellent, outstanding!

The Marauder FLIES!!!! Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!

Thanks KK, this is awesome!


----------



## Phoenix

Very cool, KK.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Eve said:


> Very cool, KK.


Her skills are getting sharper all the time.


----------



## xotoxi

Excellent! That is damn cool!

However, shouldn't the Bar have been labeled

*&#3650;&#3619;&#3591;&#3648;&#3627;&#3621;&#3657;&#3634;*

which is Thai for bar, pub, or tavern?

âÃ§àËÅéÒ - rohng la&#x0302;o - Thai / English Dictionary


----------



## KittenKoder

xotoxi said:


> Excellent! That is damn cool!
> 
> However, shouldn't the Bar have been labeled
> 
> *&#3650;&#3619;&#3591;&#3648;&#3627;&#3621;&#3657;&#3634;*
> 
> which is Thai for bar, pub, or tavern?
> 
> âÃ§àËÅéÒ - rohng la&#x0302;o - Thai / English Dictionary



Oddly, it's on the window of another place ... I messed that part up. Bangkok actually has more than half their signs in English on one of their main strips (the one I used as a reference) and the "Bar" sign was my first one so I didn't worry about it too much. Most people in the US won't notice where I put that actual word though. 

The neon signs were what I was experimenting with the most on there, and the walking motions. The really big sign in the middle was the last one I had done, and I just love how it turned out. Maybe a Vegas one in the future I am hoping. Was thinking of doing a little extra work and going to Vegas for a day with a digital camera to get some from there. I would have done that for Bangkok but ... well ... that would have been MUCH more difficult, and most of the pics I found from there were either really bad or focused on parts I just couldn't figure out for the life of me, so I just winged it.


----------



## xotoxi

KittenKoder said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! That is damn cool!
> 
> However, shouldn't the Bar have been labeled
> 
> *&#3650;&#3619;&#3591;&#3648;&#3627;&#3621;&#3657;&#3634;*
> 
> which is Thai for bar, pub, or tavern?
> 
> âÃ§àËÅéÒ - rohng la&#x0302;o - Thai / English Dictionary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly, it's on the window of another place ... I messed that part up. Bangkok actually has more than half their signs in English on one of their main strips (the one I used as a reference) and the "Bar" sign was my first one so I didn't worry about it too much. Most people in the US won't notice where I put that actual word though.
> 
> The neon signs were what I was experimenting with the most on there, and the walking motions. The really big sign in the middle was the last one I had done, and I just love how it turned out. Maybe a Vegas one in the future I am hoping. Was thinking of doing a little extra work and going to Vegas for a day with a digital camera to get some from there. I would have done that for Bangkok but ... well ... that would have been MUCH more difficult, and most of the pics I found from there were either really bad or focused on parts I just couldn't figure out for the life of me, so I just winged it.
Click to expand...

 
You do realize that I was kidding about the sign.  

So you actually modeled the street scene after an actual street in Bangkok?  Cool.

And we all know that the real name for Bangkok is _Krung Thep Mahanakhon Amon Rattanakosin Mahinthara Ayuthaya Mahadilok Phop Noppharat Ratchathani Burirom Udomratchaniwet Mahasathan Amon Piman Awatan Sathit Sakkathattiya Witsanukam Prasit_ which means "The city of angels, the great city, the eternal jewel city, the impregnable city of God Indra, the grand capital of the world endowed with nine precious gems, the happy city, abounding in an enormous Royal Palace that resembles the heavenly abode where reigns the reincarnated god, a city given by Indra and built by Vishnukarm".


----------



## KittenKoder

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q412crm03C0]YouTube - Twitchy Woman[/ame]

Alright, I'm officially hooked on this stuff. Next up ... better looking models and completely animated faces. Possibly hand-like paws to!  

Gloating: I just love my learning curve ... now that I am out of school that is.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

That is TOPS! Something about TrailerTrash Stevil having a couch outside his trailer, Lovin' it!

Nice work KK, you give our parody songs life!


----------



## KittenKoder

Thanks MM, it's becoming too much fun ...  My new hobby, kinda like my old one, but more visual.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

It's too bad no one looks in the music forum....


----------



## Phoenix

Midnight Marauder said:


> It's too bad no one looks in the music forum....



Say what?

We've got 4 separate threads for 90s songs.  Obviously people do look in the music forum.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Eve said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad no one looks in the music forum....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what?
> 
> We've got 4 separate threads for 90s songs.  Obviously people do look in the music forum.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I see all that flapblabbing going on.


----------



## Phoenix

Midnight Marauder said:


> Yeah, I see all that flapblabbing going on.



The music section is one of my favorites.  Such diversity.


----------



## KittenKoder

I think I just need catchier thread titles here is all.


----------



## Phoenix

KittenKoder said:


> I think I just need catchier thread titles here is all.



Actually - this one was pretty good.  It caught my eye, at least.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Eve said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just need catchier thread titles here is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually - this one was pretty good.  It caught my eye, at least.
Click to expand...

Yeah but what about the vid?


----------



## Oddball

Midnight Marauder said:


> It's too bad no one looks in the music forum....


I'm a "new posts" browser.

All the new threads come up for me.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Dude said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad no one looks in the music forum....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a "new posts" browser.
> 
> All the new threads come up for me.
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dude said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad no one looks in the music forum....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a "new posts" browser.
> 
> All the new threads come up for me.
Click to expand...


Now I *know* Dude likes this one ...


----------



## Phoenix

Midnight Marauder said:


> Yeah but what about the vid?



It was great.  I already told KK that, but didn't extend that to you.  Sorry, MM.


----------



## Terry

This vid might take off on youtube.....lol


----------



## Oddball

KittenKoder said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad no one looks in the music forum....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a "new posts" browser.
> 
> All the new threads come up for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I *know* Dude likes this one ...
Click to expand...

Yup....Kittahs are funnah!!


----------



## Xenophon

Getting better KK.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Xenophon said:


> Getting better KK.


She's getting better each time.


----------



## KittenKoder

Just finished the new heads for the models .... suweet! Okay, I am so looking forward to the next vid!


----------



## KittenKoder

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuhznM0pFEc]YouTube - Jet Airliner[/ame]

Oooh ... I know a few things I need to change, but this one is my best work so far.


----------



## KittenKoder

Frell ... I always post them too quickly here. Give it a few minutes to finish processing.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Very creative.  Cute...


----------



## KittenKoder

Big Black Dog said:


> Very creative.  Cute...



Thanks.

To everyone waiting .. if there is anyone, found out the new software doesn't update the image as quickly, but you can play it even if there is just the player showing.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

They look funny out on the wing of the 747!

Nice work KK!


----------



## Oddball

I have the album version.

"Funky kicks" is conflagrationally gay.


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> They look funny out on the wing of the 747!
> 
> Nice work KK!



Thanks. The next one is now in the works ...  The ideas are starting to flow.


----------



## KittenKoder

*Special Announcement*

The next vid, the song is just too sweet to take lightly, so I will be working extra hard on it to make it "perfect" ... once it's done, DNG will also have it's own website, it will be that good (I hope). I will launch the site and announce it, the Youtube player, as wonderful as they are, just won't do it justice IMO ... though it will be added there, the DNG site player will be better.


----------



## KittenKoder

A truly powerful song by Midnight Marauder, so I made as powerful a video for it as I could. Please enjoy.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftg2UJmBPa8]YouTube - NoCountry[/ame]

Also, the debut of the official site with an alternate low resource player, for those who don't have the best computers or who don't want to play Youtube.
Digital Noise Graffiti


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Wow.....

This is by far your most amazing video KK. I'm a bit humbled actually. It's just the right mix of spooky/apocalyptic scenes and light humor. Spooky song, spooky scenes, spooky video.

Great job!


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> Wow.....
> 
> This is by far your most amazing video KK. I'm a bit humbled actually. It's just the right mix of spooky/apocalyptic scenes and light humor. Spooky song, spooky scenes, spooky video.
> 
> Great job!



Practice makes perfect, thanks. The song you did was too good to waste, I had to put a lot of effort into it.


----------



## KittenKoder

Special note to all: The burning "O" that appears can be looped into an avatar if anyone is interested.


----------



## American Horse

A great piece of work, both of you!
*I Love it.*


----------



## Midnight Marauder

American Horse said:


> A great piece of work, both of you!
> *I Love it.*


Thanks! Please spread it far and wide, throughout the innertubes, LIBERALLY!

I had lyrical help from:

Steve Parry over at The Axis of Stevil Show wrote the second verse about the junkyards.

And for the last verse, I left it _unchanged_ from the original, 33 year old song. Credit for that still goes to Bill Fries and Chip Davis.

The music was performed on, believe it or not -- a Korg synthesizer -- by SirNim and produced here at EIP Networks. (My studio.)

The vocals, unfortunately, are me. I did borrow "echoes from the past" for the closing jingle however.

Lots of hard work went into this. I tried to recruit a online female choir from here to help with the choruses, but alas, no volunteers.

Then of course KK, what can be said. Lots of long hours for her making this outstanding visual. Very nice work by her indeed. Can't say enough.


----------



## KittenKoder

The video is made with Blender and Open Movie Editor, Linux versions on both. The characters are continually evolving, through minor adjustments and modeling, as well as adding accessories and more clothing detail. This particular song was so powerful that I wanted to make sure it was reflected in the visuals, so I utilized a lot of special effects that I have only been toying with until now. I will be upgrading to the newest Blender soon (I am one version behind) so they may improve in rendering quality as well.

Also, launching the official website for the vids now. Digital Noise Graffiti has a home, though they will still be on Youtube, so now people can choose which they prefer to pay more attention to. The player on the official site is a very compact program, using fewer resources and has a better frame rate than Youtube's, but Youtube is a huge community so severing the ties there would be foolish. Also on the site, you can download the MP3s, for your portable players or to burn CDs with. Eventually wallpapers, Avatars, etc. will be added to the site, may as well do something useful with the test renders, clips, and texture renders. Will be submitting to the search engines soon.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Congratulations to you both, Midnight Marauder and KittenKoder.  Super job.  When you get famous and hit the road with your talent, I could be the guy selling your T-shirts and other stuff if you like.  I enjoyed it.  Thanks for your efforts.  Thanks for sharing.  Bravo.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Big Black Dog said:


> Congratulations to you both, Midnight Marauder and KittenKoder.  Super job.  When you get famous and hit the road with your *talent*


   KK might someday be making big money animating for Pixar or something, but as a music man I'm strictly ham and egg. 





> I enjoyed it.  Thanks for your efforts.  Thanks for sharing.  Bravo.


Thank you. You can thank us best by spreading this ALL over the vast innertubes, LIBERALLY as you can!


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to you both, Midnight Marauder and KittenKoder.  Super job.  When you get famous and hit the road with your *talent*
> 
> 
> 
> KK might someday be making big money animating for Pixar or something, but as a music man I'm strictly ham and egg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it.  Thanks for your efforts.  Thanks for sharing.  Bravo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. You can thank us best by spreading this ALL over the vast innertubes, LIBERALLY as you can!
Click to expand...


Don't sell yourself short, have you ever heard Weird Al's first live shows? Not to mention Kirk Kobane couldn't hold a tune. You have something the pop singers don't have, and it's something the "underground" will love once they catch wind of it, creativity and imagination. So there is a chance all of us involved may just become a "real" digital band (contradictory I know), like my favorite pop band, Gorillaz. It's a possibility, don't stake your life on it, but don't be surprised if it comes true.


----------



## strollingbones

otay i am trying to get past the partisan crap and watch this.....


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> otay i am trying to get past the partisan crap and watch this.....


If you think it's partisan, then you might just be partisan!


----------



## strollingbones

okay first...great work kk....i couldnt believe how well you got the music with the moving mouth..and i loved the landing in a sitting postion....

now for the song...jeezes mm...could you not work in the birth ceritificate and abortion...seems the only hot button issues you managed to leave out....


yes it took a lot of talent to do that piece...that i sure appreciate...the message...well sensationalism at its best....

imho


----------



## strollingbones

o make me suffocate you with that cape .....of course it was partisan....


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> okay first...great work kk....i couldnt believe how well you got the music with the moving mouth..and i loved the landing in a sitting postion....
> 
> now for the song...jeezes mm...could you not work in the birth ceritificate and abortion...seems the only hot button issues you managed to leave out....
> 
> yes it took a lot of talent to do that piece...that i sure appreciate...the message...well sensationalism at its best....
> 
> imho





strollingbones said:


> o make me suffocate you with that cape .....of course it was partisan....


We stuck to the facts with only a small amount of forward looking _speculation_ as to the results for the future Bonez. Complete bullshit like the BC crap and muslim ties, abortion stance, Marxist philosophy, none of that shit was ever considered. Because none of that is in any way fact based. The song is scary because _one-party rule_ is scary!

Here's the lyrics:

_Well, it's only gonna be about an hour, friend
'til they take away your doctor
So you can wait ten months to get a MRI
And them super majority Dems gonna be votin themselves more raises
While you can't find a job, hard as you try

Yeah, it's only gonna be about an hour or so
'til they take your guns and ammo boy
And you'll be left all alone with no defense
And all of those migrant immigrant workers
gonna be camped out in your yard boy
All because they won't let us have a border fence

[chorus]
So listen well, my brothers
When you hear Pelosi lie
And you see the terrorists run loose
When you know that they should fry
There won't be no country music
There won't be no rock 'n' roll
'cause when they take away our country
They'll take away our soul

Well, it's only gonna take about a minute or so
'til the junkyards fill the prairies, boy
With them Detroit dinosaur cars that run on gas.
And them hybrids that replace them
Gonna be your last resting place
When your prius and a semi have a crash.

Yeah, it's only gonna take about a minute or so
'til they tax the air your breathin
You gonna have to turn your lights off or go broke.
And them lights are gonna be swirly, while they
fly their jets to paradise
and charge you carbon offsets for their smoke.

[chorus]
So listen well, my brothers
When you hear Obama lie
And you see Air Force One flyin
Through the great Manhattan sky
There won't be no country music
There won't be no rock 'n' roll
'cause when they take away our country
They'll take away our soul

Yeah, it's only gonna be about a second, boy
'til they take away all'a this country
And they'll tell you not to listen to this here song
And that far-off sound of freedom's
Gonna be an echo from the past
And the final tune is gonna be sad and long

And it's only gonna be about an eye-blink, boy
'til they pull out the wool to blind us
So we just can't read all the messages on the wall
But the only words that matter
Oughta be scribbled all over them billboards
In big old black and bloody letters, ten feet tall

[chorus]

There won't be no country music
There won't be no rock 'n' roll
'cause when they take away our country
They'll take away our soul

There won't be no country music
There won't be no rock 'n' roll
'cause when they take away our country
They'll take away our soul

There won't be no country music
There won't be no rock 'n' roll
'cause when they take away our country
They'll take away our soul

There won't be no country music
There won't be no rock 'n' roll
'cause when they take away our country
They'll take away our soul
'cause when they take away our country
They'll take away our soul_

Feel free to pick it apart for discussion, if you wish. One thing for sure, it's nothing like the alarmist, wacko environmentalist song it originally was in 1976.... Ironically it was all about the new ice age that was coming!


----------



## KittenKoder

strollingbones said:


> okay first...great work kk....i couldnt believe how well you got the music with the moving mouth..and i loved the landing in a sitting postion....
> 
> now for the song...jeezes mm...could you not work in the birth ceritificate and abortion...seems the only hot button issues you managed to leave out....
> 
> 
> yes it took a lot of talent to do that piece...that i sure appreciate...the message...well sensationalism at its best....
> 
> imho



Meh, he didn't include the conspiracy stuff ... but they are all issues whether you agree or not. Any bets on how much "outrage" the song gets?  If there is a lot of outrage for it, then will that show you that he used all fact?


----------



## BolshevikHunter

That was a great song and a great video my friends. ~BH


----------



## Midnight Marauder

BolshevikHunter said:


> That was a great song and a great video my friends. ~BH


Thanks Bro..... Here's your chance to be Liberal, by spreading this all around the innertubes, LIBERALLY!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

The video is getting some viral hits on YouTube!


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> The video is getting some viral hits on YouTube!



Viral?


----------



## Dreamy

Very well done KittenKoder and MM!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Dreamy said:


> Very well done KittenKoder and MM!


Good morning Dreamy...... And thanks!


----------



## editec

Drivel.

But drivel sells.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

editec said:


> Drivel.
> 
> But drivel sells.


Art imitates life? I should have included something like this in the song: NH man gets call from Secret Service, because he blogged "Live free or die" (NH state motto) on the web and was reported to Obama's "snitch" hotline. The Natural Truth | Was NH Man The First Victim Of Obama's Snitch Line?


----------



## mal

editec said:


> Drivel.
> 
> But drivel sells.



Driveler.



peace...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

tha malcontent said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drivel.
> 
> But drivel sells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driveler.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

Drivel "sells!"

Although, we're not trying to sell anything.


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drivel.
> 
> But drivel sells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driveler.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drivel "sells!"
> 
> Although, we're not trying to sell anything.
Click to expand...


Mal was making a funny comment implying that Editec is.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Driveler.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> Drivel "sells!"
> 
> Although, we're not trying to sell anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mal was making a funny comment implying that Editec is.
Click to expand...

So was I.


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drivel "sells!"
> 
> Although, we're not trying to sell anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mal was making a funny comment implying that Editec is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was I.
Click to expand...


Oh ... oops.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal was making a funny comment implying that Editec is.
> 
> 
> 
> So was I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh ... oops.
Click to expand...

I am often far too dry for my own good.

It's all good though.


----------



## mal

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ... oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am often far too dry for my own good.
> 
> It's all good though.
Click to expand...


There are Various Moisturizers for that, you know...



peace...


----------



## Amanda

Midnight.... the compressor/limiter is your friend. Just sayin'.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Amanda said:


> Midnight.... the compressor/limiter is your friend. Just sayin'.


Aww here we are with a vocals critic?


----------



## Amanda

Midnight Marauder said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight.... the compressor/limiter is your friend. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww here we are with a vocals critic?
Click to expand...


Not just the vocals, the whole production needs it. Also some judicious use of a parametric equalizer would give it more clarity and impact.

Production makes all the difference. Play your track back to back with something by Britney Spears. Don't give me shit about her music, just listen to the difference in production. Her track will be much louder than yours at whatever volume you put it on. Prolly 2x as loud. Why? Production. Each instrument has had unnecessary frequencies removed and it's been compressed. Every channel has been optimized to spend most of its time at 0db. I won't go into mixing automation because I doubt your track would really benefit, but it's something to think about.

I'm hardly a mastering expert but I do have an idea what goes into it and yours needs it.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Amanda said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight.... the compressor/limiter is your friend. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww here we are with a vocals critic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not just the vocals, the whole production needs it. Also some judicious use of a parametric equalizer would give it more clarity and impact.
> 
> Production makes all the difference. Play your track back to back with something by Britney Spears. Don't give me shit about her music, just listen to the difference in production. Her track will be much louder than yours at whatever volume you put it on. Prolly 2x as loud. Why? Production. Each instrument has had unnecessary frequencies removed and it's been compressed. Every channel has been optimized to spend most of its time at 0db. I won't go into mixing automation because I doubt your track would really benefit, but it's something to think about.
> 
> I'm hardly a mastering expert but I do have an idea what goes into it and yours needs it.
Click to expand...

It's low level for a reason -- cheap computer speakers or headphones the typical listener will be using.

But....

When one listens to the encoded Dolby 5.1 track with the decoder, it's all the difference in the world.

Only effect used for the cheap speaker crowd is declipping.

BTW I prefer to have my stuff be "raw" and not automated or computer enhanced. I'm not playing to the audiophile crowd, obviously. But if you like and if you have the equipment, (I do have) I would like you to produce a "brittanyized" version of this. Could be fun to hear.

Otherwise, how about the song? The message?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Midnight Marauder said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww here we are with a vocals critic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not just the vocals, the whole production needs it. Also some judicious use of a parametric equalizer would give it more clarity and impact.
> 
> Production makes all the difference. Play your track back to back with something by Britney Spears. Don't give me shit about her music, just listen to the difference in production. Her track will be much louder than yours at whatever volume you put it on. Prolly 2x as loud. Why? Production. Each instrument has had unnecessary frequencies removed and it's been compressed. Every channel has been optimized to spend most of its time at 0db. I won't go into mixing automation because I doubt your track would really benefit, but it's something to think about.
> 
> I'm hardly a mastering expert but I do have an idea what goes into it and yours needs it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's low level for a reason -- cheap computer speakers or headphones the typical listener will be using.
Click to expand...

HOWEVER....

I took your suggestions Amanda, and remastered this yet again. Applied a soft limiter and a medium compressor to the whole thing, not track by track however. Took the liberty of also adding a gong crash at the end of the chorus vocals at the 3:19 mark. I believe your suggestion has improved the overall quality and clarity of the track, please have a listen and let me know your thoughts:

http://eipnetworks.com/fx4nocountry.mp3


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Wow.....

One must ALWAYS listen to the women, and at least TRY shit their way. As usual, in this case Amanda is quite right and I thank you muchly!

I went back in and applied the soft limiter and a medium compressor to this, for _each individual track_, and it's a huge improvement:

http://eipnetworks.com/NoCountryMusicfx.mp3

And I am now bizzy, making this the default track for all existing links to the original.


----------



## KittenKoder

I have cheap speakers right now and it sounds fine. The original audio file sounds even better (my system down-samples it a little and I can't figure out how to stop that yet). Most people have their own equalizers on their computer that will alter the audio to suit their particular system.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> I have cheap speakers right now and it sounds fine. The original audio file sounds even better (my system down-samples it a little and I can't figure out how to stop that yet). Most people have their own equalizers on their computer that will alter the audio to suit their particular system.


The newly remastered tracks are much clearer, cleaner and better from jumpstreet. Amanda was dead-on correct. I stand corrected and have learned a valuable lesson.

I always dismissed most of the many tools in my arsenal, because I always felt they would make shit sound unnatural. But I see now it's just the opposite, even on the worst cheap speakers and headphones the remastered one sounds much better and more importantly, is much more clear.


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have cheap speakers right now and it sounds fine. The original audio file sounds even better (my system down-samples it a little and I can't figure out how to stop that yet). Most people have their own equalizers on their computer that will alter the audio to suit their particular system.
> 
> 
> 
> The newly remastered tracks are much clearer, cleaner and better from jumpstreet. Amanda was dead-on correct. I stand corrected and have learned a valuable lesson.
> 
> I always dismissed most of the many tools in my arsenal, because I always felt they would make shit sound unnatural. But I see now it's just the opposite, even on the worst cheap speakers and headphones the remastered one sounds much better and more importantly, is much more clear.
Click to expand...


Hmm ... it sounds about the same on my cheapo speakers. But meh, multiple versions doesn't hurt.


----------



## KittenKoder

Like my animations, it's a constant work in progress though. We all keep getting better at this with each new song.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have cheap speakers right now and it sounds fine. The original audio file sounds even better (my system down-samples it a little and I can't figure out how to stop that yet). Most people have their own equalizers on their computer that will alter the audio to suit their particular system.
> 
> 
> 
> The newly remastered tracks are much clearer, cleaner and better from jumpstreet. Amanda was dead-on correct. I stand corrected and have learned a valuable lesson.
> 
> I always dismissed most of the many tools in my arsenal, because I always felt they would make shit sound unnatural. But I see now it's just the opposite, even on the worst cheap speakers and headphones the remastered one sounds much better and more importantly, is much more clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm ... it sounds about the same on my cheapo speakers. But meh, multiple versions doesn't hurt.
Click to expand...

There will be only one version soon. I am defaulting the existing link to the original, to be this remastered version.

How hard will it be for you to change it in the video?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Like my animations, it's a constant work in progress though. We all keep getting better at this with each new song.


I have been doing this for well over 30 years. But only relatively recently have gone all digital. (2004)

I eschewed all the modern tools digital sound production provided, because I felt that "live mic" was the way to be. But alas, "manufactured" is in fact better.


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The newly remastered tracks are much clearer, cleaner and better from jumpstreet. Amanda was dead-on correct. I stand corrected and have learned a valuable lesson.
> 
> I always dismissed most of the many tools in my arsenal, because I always felt they would make shit sound unnatural. But I see now it's just the opposite, even on the worst cheap speakers and headphones the remastered one sounds much better and more importantly, is much more clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm ... it sounds about the same on my cheapo speakers. But meh, multiple versions doesn't hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will be only one version soon. I am defaulting the existing link to the original, to be this remastered version.
> 
> How hard will it be for you to change it in the video?
Click to expand...


Not very hard really. I keep the original videos on my harddrive (AVI/JPEG) so all I have to do is demux them and place the new audio tract in it.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm ... it sounds about the same on my cheapo speakers. But meh, multiple versions doesn't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> There will be only one version soon. I am defaulting the existing link to the original, to be this remastered version.
> 
> How hard will it be for you to change it in the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not very hard really. I keep the original videos on my harddrive (AVI/JPEG) so all I have to do is demux them and place the new audio tract in it.
Click to expand...

Would you please do so? Using this track? http://eipnetworks.com/NoCountryMusicfx.mp3


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be only one version soon. I am defaulting the existing link to the original, to be this remastered version.
> 
> How hard will it be for you to change it in the video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very hard really. I keep the original videos on my harddrive (AVI/JPEG) so all I have to do is demux them and place the new audio tract in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you please do so? Using this track? http://eipnetworks.com/NoCountryMusicfx.mp3
Click to expand...


Okay, I'll do it later tonight, meeting a friend today and going shopping soon so I won't be at my computer (or at least on it) until later this evening.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not very hard really. I keep the original videos on my harddrive (AVI/JPEG) so all I have to do is demux them and place the new audio tract in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please do so? Using this track? http://eipnetworks.com/NoCountryMusicfx.mp3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll do it later tonight, meeting a friend today and going shopping soon so I won't be at my computer (or at least on it) until later this evening.
Click to expand...

No!

*DO IT NOW!*























Just kidding...


----------



## Amanda

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have cheap speakers right now and it sounds fine. The original audio file sounds even better (my system down-samples it a little and I can't figure out how to stop that yet). Most people have their own equalizers on their computer that will alter the audio to suit their particular system.
> 
> 
> 
> The newly remastered tracks are much clearer, cleaner and better from jumpstreet. *Amanda was dead-on correct.* I stand corrected and have learned a valuable lesson.
> 
> I always dismissed most of the many tools in my arsenal, because I always felt they would make shit sound unnatural. But I see now it's just the opposite, even on the worst cheap speakers and headphones the remastered one sounds much better and more importantly, is much more clear.
Click to expand...




I love music, I'm almost always listening to something.

My computer plays audio through a nice stereo so I could really hear (or not hear ) how it sounded. I went from a commercially produced track to yours and it sounded like it had been recorded with pillows over the mic. I'm not trying to be mean, a lot of home produced stuff sounds that way, but it doesn't have to.

I learned about this from the music director at my church. He works in a studio and makes his own songs. I think he uses Sonar, but I could be mistaken. I don't have the tools or I'd give mastering it a shot. But I probably wouldn't do very well, I've only watched someone that knew what they were doing, I've never done it.

You're right, you could make it sound phony or artificial if you use too much compression or other effects. The key is to use the tools to polish what you have without going over board. I'll give the remastered version a listen and tell you what I think.


----------



## Terry

very nice job KK...I think I'll send this out to all in my address book.  Lets see how far it goes.


----------



## KittenKoder

Digital Noise Graffiti
Okay, I updated the audio track with the new file, and adjusted the timing a bit better. But I a, having a hard time getting Youtube access right now so it's only available on our "official" site, and Amanda, the MP3 is there as a free download to in case you didn't get it. There is an on site player for the MP3 and video, it's smaller than Youtube's and smoother on less than top of the line computers, many of you may prefer them there.

The Youtube one I will try to update ASAP.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Amanda said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have cheap speakers right now and it sounds fine. The original audio file sounds even better (my system down-samples it a little and I can't figure out how to stop that yet). Most people have their own equalizers on their computer that will alter the audio to suit their particular system.
> 
> 
> 
> The newly remastered tracks are much clearer, cleaner and better from jumpstreet. *Amanda was dead-on correct.* I stand corrected and have learned a valuable lesson.
> 
> I always dismissed most of the many tools in my arsenal, because I always felt they would make shit sound unnatural. But I see now it's just the opposite, even on the worst cheap speakers and headphones the remastered one sounds much better and more importantly, is much more clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love music, I'm almost always listening to something.
> 
> My computer plays audio through a nice stereo so I could really hear (or not hear ) how it sounded. I went from a commercially produced track to yours and it sounded like it had been recorded with pillows over the mic. I'm not trying to be mean, a lot of home produced stuff sounds that way, but it doesn't have to.
> 
> I learned about this from the music director at my church. He works in a studio and makes his own songs. I think he uses Sonar, but I could be mistaken. I don't have the tools or I'd give mastering it a shot. But I probably wouldn't do very well, I've only watched someone that knew what they were doing, I've never done it.
> 
> You're right, you could make it sound phony or artificial if you use too much compression or other effects. The key is to use the tools to polish what you have without going over board. I'll give the remastered version a listen and tell you what I think.
Click to expand...

You are 100% right, the original was full of MUD! And the _soft_ compression I applied was just the right touch I think.

Thanks Amanda.... Gonna go thru all 23 of my songs, remaster them for the 21st Century...


----------



## RadiomanATL

Midnight Marauder said:


> You are 100% right, the original was full of MUD! And the _soft_ compression I applied was just the right touch I think.
> 
> Thanks Amanda.... Gonna go thru all 23 of my songs, remaster them for the 21st Century...




What program do you use?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

RadiomanATL said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are 100% right, the original was full of MUD! And the _soft_ compression I applied was just the right touch I think.
> 
> Thanks Amanda.... Gonna go thru all 23 of my songs, remaster them for the 21st Century...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What program do you use?
Click to expand...

Magix Music Maker Pro 15. Been using Magix since version 2.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Midnight Marauder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are 100% right, the original was full of MUD! And the _soft_ compression I applied was just the right touch I think.
> 
> Thanks Amanda.... Gonna go thru all 23 of my songs, remaster them for the 21st Century...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What program do you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Magix Music Maker Pro 15. Been using Magix since version 2.
Click to expand...


Never heard of it, it any good?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

RadiomanATL said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What program do you use?
> 
> 
> 
> Magix Music Maker Pro 15. Been using Magix since version 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of it, it any good?
Click to expand...

It works. Obviously from what Amanda taught me here I need to take it more seriously than what I have, use the myriad and various tools it has, instead of treating it like a cassette recorder! I only do this stuff as a hobby but might as well do it the best I can, as I learned today.

But I can do 64 tracks in mono, stereo or Dolby 5.1. I have a 24 track Alesis digital USB mixer as default sound on my system, never use the soundcard at all. I can create, in the program, any musical instrument you can name, and it sounds real. I can record live performances either here or anywhere a band might be. (The recording we're discussing here is 16 tracks.)

If you're interested in turning your computer into a music studio, Audacity is a good little free program to cut your teeth on. Then later on you can step up to the home version of Magix, Magix Audio Studio for like, $70 bucks from best Buy or Walk-Mart, or even just buy it online. But there's alot of pretty good software out there for this, such as Sonar which Amanda mentioned earlier.

It's a fun hobby, there's alot worse things I could be doing with some of my time that's for sure.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Midnight Marauder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Magix Music Maker Pro 15. Been using Magix since version 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it, it any good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works. Obviously from what Amanda taught me here I need to take it more seriously than what I have, use the myriad and various tools it has, instead of treating it like a cassette recorder! I only do this stuff as a hobby but might as well do it the best I can, as I learned today.
> 
> But I can do 64 tracks in mono, stereo or Dolby 5.1. I have a 24 track Alesis digital USB mixer as default sound on my system, never use the soundcard at all. I can create, in the program, any musical instrument you can name, and it sounds real. I can record live performances either here or anywhere a band might be. (The recording we're discussing here is 16 tracks.)
> 
> If you're interested in turning your computer into a music studio, Audacity is a good little free program to cut your teeth on. Then later on you can step up to the home version of Magix, Magix Audio Studio for like, $70 bucks from best Buy or Walk-Mart, or even just buy it online. But there's alot of pretty good software out there for this, such as Sonar which Amanda mentioned earlier.
> 
> It's a fun hobby, there's alot worse things I could be doing with some of my time that's for sure.
Click to expand...


Sounds pretty good for a home system.

I use Adobe Audition, Pro-Tools and Vegas Video.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

RadiomanATL said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it, it any good?
> 
> 
> 
> It works. Obviously from what Amanda taught me here I need to take it more seriously than what I have, use the myriad and various tools it has, instead of treating it like a cassette recorder! I only do this stuff as a hobby but might as well do it the best I can, as I learned today.
> 
> But I can do 64 tracks in mono, stereo or Dolby 5.1. I have a 24 track Alesis digital USB mixer as default sound on my system, never use the soundcard at all. I can create, in the program, any musical instrument you can name, and it sounds real. I can record live performances either here or anywhere a band might be. (The recording we're discussing here is 16 tracks.)
> 
> If you're interested in turning your computer into a music studio, Audacity is a good little free program to cut your teeth on. Then later on you can step up to the home version of Magix, Magix Audio Studio for like, $70 bucks from best Buy or Walk-Mart, or even just buy it online. But there's alot of pretty good software out there for this, such as Sonar which Amanda mentioned earlier.
> 
> It's a fun hobby, there's alot worse things I could be doing with some of my time that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty good for a home system.
> 
> I use Adobe Audition, Pro-Tools and Vegas Video.
Click to expand...

Ahh you were sandbagging! You have quite a little bit of bucks sunk into your set-up! Can you do MIDI? Create virtual instruments?

I have quite a bit sunk into this little hobby too, the software, mixer, mics, mics for every use. Not cheapies either.

Like I said, there's worse things. One of my hobbies in the late 80s through late 90s was jumping off buildings and racing stock cars. I sorta outgrew those.


----------



## RadiomanATL

If you got the cash, I've found that Adobe gives you the most bang for your buck.

Adobe - Audition 3


----------



## RadiomanATL

Midnight Marauder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> It works. Obviously from what Amanda taught me here I need to take it more seriously than what I have, use the myriad and various tools it has, instead of treating it like a cassette recorder! I only do this stuff as a hobby but might as well do it the best I can, as I learned today.
> 
> But I can do 64 tracks in mono, stereo or Dolby 5.1. I have a 24 track Alesis digital USB mixer as default sound on my system, never use the soundcard at all. I can create, in the program, any musical instrument you can name, and it sounds real. I can record live performances either here or anywhere a band might be. (The recording we're discussing here is 16 tracks.)
> 
> If you're interested in turning your computer into a music studio, Audacity is a good little free program to cut your teeth on. Then later on you can step up to the home version of Magix, Magix Audio Studio for like, $70 bucks from best Buy or Walk-Mart, or even just buy it online. But there's alot of pretty good software out there for this, such as Sonar which Amanda mentioned earlier.
> 
> It's a fun hobby, there's alot worse things I could be doing with some of my time that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty good for a home system.
> 
> I use Adobe Audition, Pro-Tools and Vegas Video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh you were sandbagging! You have quite a little bit of bucks sunk into your set-up! Can you do MIDI? Create virtual instruments?
> 
> I have quite a bit sunk into this little hobby too, the software, mixer, mics, mics for every use. Not cheapies either.
> 
> Like I said, there's worse things. One of my hobbies in the late 80s through late 90s was jumping off buildings and racing stock cars. I sorta outgrew those.
Click to expand...


LOL. Not my bucks. The station's. I couldn't afford all three on my own. 

Luckily my job gives me access to all of it.


----------



## RadiomanATL

I haven't tried virtual instruments. Don't really have a need for them in my application. But yeah, it can do MIDI's, although again I hardly ever do it due to the application that I actually use the programs for.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

RadiomanATL said:


> If you got the cash, I've found that Adobe gives you the most bang for your buck.
> 
> Adobe - Audition 3


That's right up there with what I have, Magix MMP being just slightly cheaper however but not much.. Capabilities appear almost identical.

I'd correctly guessed you worked in radio but it didn't dawn on me that your equipment access and skillset is going to be superior to the typical person out there.

So, what did you think of our work?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Midnight Marauder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you got the cash, I've found that Adobe gives you the most bang for your buck.
> 
> Adobe - Audition 3
> 
> 
> 
> That's right up there with what I have, Magix MMP being just slightly cheaper however but not much.. Capabilities appear almost identical.
> 
> I'd correctly guessed you worked in radio but it didn't dawn on me that your equipment access and skillset is going to be superior to the typical person out there.
> 
> So, what did you think of our work?
Click to expand...


Honestly I haven't listened to it yet.

I will, but I have the board tied up right now doing some production.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

RadiomanATL said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you got the cash, I've found that Adobe gives you the most bang for your buck.
> 
> Adobe - Audition 3
> 
> 
> 
> That's right up there with what I have, Magix MMP being just slightly cheaper however but not much.. Capabilities appear almost identical.
> 
> I'd correctly guessed you worked in radio but it didn't dawn on me that your equipment access and skillset is going to be superior to the typical person out there.
> 
> So, what did you think of our work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly I haven't listened to it yet.
> 
> I will, but I have the board tied up right now doing some production.
Click to expand...

I looked at your pictures and remembered my misspent youth working radio in the late 70s. It was a totally different world, tech-wise, back then that's for sure.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Midnight Marauder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right up there with what I have, Magix MMP being just slightly cheaper however but not much.. Capabilities appear almost identical.
> 
> I'd correctly guessed you worked in radio but it didn't dawn on me that your equipment access and skillset is going to be superior to the typical person out there.
> 
> So, what did you think of our work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I haven't listened to it yet.
> 
> I will, but I have the board tied up right now doing some production.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked at your pictures and remembered my misspent youth working radio in the late 70s. It was a totally different world, tech-wise, back then that's for sure.
Click to expand...


Yeah, there's not a cart or a turntable anywhere in the place!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

RadiomanATL said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I haven't listened to it yet.
> 
> I will, but I have the board tied up right now doing some production.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at your pictures and remembered my misspent youth working radio in the late 70s. It was a totally different world, tech-wise, back then that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there's not a cart or a turntable anywhere in the place!
Click to expand...

Or, cart RECORDERS!

Jeez, we were continually working on cart players and recorders, cleaning and repairing. What a pain in the ass the equipment used to be.

How long you been in radio?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Midnight Marauder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at your pictures and remembered my misspent youth working radio in the late 70s. It was a totally different world, tech-wise, back then that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there's not a cart or a turntable anywhere in the place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or, cart RECORDERS!
> 
> Jeez, we were continually working on cart players and recorders, cleaning and repairing. What a pain in the ass the equipment used to be.
> 
> How long you been in radio?
Click to expand...


Been in the biz about 15 years. Got into it just when computers started taking over. There were still cart machines, reel-to-reels and CD players in the studio for when the computers crapped out.

Radio is just a part time job for me now though. Well, if you can consider 24+ hours a week part-time. My main career path is in an industry that is not quite so volatile now. I can't be a radio-gypsy traveling from city to city anymore. I'm not going to do that to my family.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

RadiomanATL said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there's not a cart or a turntable anywhere in the place!
> 
> 
> 
> Or, cart RECORDERS!
> 
> Jeez, we were continually working on cart players and recorders, cleaning and repairing. What a pain in the ass the equipment used to be.
> 
> How long you been in radio?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been in the biz about 15 years. Got into it just when computers started taking over. There were still cart machines, reel-to-reels and CD players in the studio for when the computers crapped out.
> 
> Radio is just a part time job for me now though. Well, if you can consider 24+ hours a week part-time. My main career path is in an industry that is not quite so volatile now. I can't be a radio-gypsy traveling from city to city anymore. I'm not going to do that to my family.
Click to expand...

I gave up radio in '81 because I felt that "canned" programming was gonna eliminate the live jock, and for awhile there it seemed it did. I just didn't see a future there.

Jocks have been making a comeback though in most every market out there. Which is good but yeah, it's a gypsy life, you gotta follow the money or else just nest in a relatively small market in a town you might not like.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Midnight Marauder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, cart RECORDERS!
> 
> Jeez, we were continually working on cart players and recorders, cleaning and repairing. What a pain in the ass the equipment used to be.
> 
> How long you been in radio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been in the biz about 15 years. Got into it just when computers started taking over. There were still cart machines, reel-to-reels and CD players in the studio for when the computers crapped out.
> 
> Radio is just a part time job for me now though. Well, if you can consider 24+ hours a week part-time. My main career path is in an industry that is not quite so volatile now. I can't be a radio-gypsy traveling from city to city anymore. I'm not going to do that to my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave up radio in '81 because I felt that "canned" programming was gonna eliminate the live jock, and for awhile there it seemed it did. I just didn't see a future there.
> 
> Jocks have been making a comeback though in most every market out there. Which is good but yeah, it's a gypsy life, you gotta follow the money or else just nest in a relatively small market in a town you might not like.
Click to expand...


Well, you can blame me for being one of the "canners". I VoiceTrack my shifts so I can spend the time doing production in the back. While I am on the air, I'm not really on the air, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

RadiomanATL said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been in the biz about 15 years. Got into it just when computers started taking over. There were still cart machines, reel-to-reels and CD players in the studio for when the computers crapped out.
> 
> Radio is just a part time job for me now though. Well, if you can consider 24+ hours a week part-time. My main career path is in an industry that is not quite so volatile now. I can't be a radio-gypsy traveling from city to city anymore. I'm not going to do that to my family.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up radio in '81 because I felt that "canned" programming was gonna eliminate the live jock, and for awhile there it seemed it did. I just didn't see a future there.
> 
> Jocks have been making a comeback though in most every market out there. Which is good but yeah, it's a gypsy life, you gotta follow the money or else just nest in a relatively small market in a town you might not like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you can blame me for being one of the "canners". I VoiceTrack my shifts so I can spend the time doing production in the back. While I am on the air, I'm not really on the air, if you know what I mean.
Click to expand...

Yeah, the "canned" stuff I left because of though was national satelitte programming, automated radio. No jock or engineer needed, in fact no one needed. I thought the future was that totally.

Voice tracking the shows is a godsend I bet.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Midnight Marauder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up radio in '81 because I felt that "canned" programming was gonna eliminate the live jock, and for awhile there it seemed it did. I just didn't see a future there.
> 
> Jocks have been making a comeback though in most every market out there. Which is good but yeah, it's a gypsy life, you gotta follow the money or else just nest in a relatively small market in a town you might not like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can blame me for being one of the "canners". I VoiceTrack my shifts so I can spend the time doing production in the back. While I am on the air, I'm not really on the air, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the "canned" stuff I left because of though was national satelitte programming, automated radio. No jock or engineer needed, in fact no one needed. I thought the future was that totally.
> 
> Voice tracking the shows is a godsend I bet.
Click to expand...


It's good for the weekend jocks like me. Plus the station gets more bang for its buck since we can do production while we're "on the air". I don't like the idea of VTing the actual weekday shifts. You lose the interaction you can have with the listeners and quick on-air response you can have to news stories, traffic conditions, or the weather (traffic conditions being the most common here since this is Atlanta)


----------



## Midnight Marauder

RadiomanATL said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can blame me for being one of the "canners". I VoiceTrack my shifts so I can spend the time doing production in the back. While I am on the air, I'm not really on the air, if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the "canned" stuff I left because of though was national satelitte programming, automated radio. No jock or engineer needed, in fact no one needed. I thought the future was that totally.
> 
> Voice tracking the shows is a godsend I bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's good for the weekend jocks like me. Plus the station gets more bang for its buck since we can do production while we're "on the air". I don't like the idea of VTing the actual weekday shifts. You lose the interaction you can have with the listeners and quick on-air response you can have to news stories, traffic conditions, or the weather (traffic conditions being the most common here since this is Atlanta)
Click to expand...

Yeah too much of a good thing is always too much of a good thing!


----------



## PixieStix

That is great MM, and KK! I love when people actually do something that is American. Awsome. I am sending this to everyone I know

MM, and KK  productions? 

Hey I have an idea. Make a video titled "the cacophony of the left" ?


----------



## PixieStix

strollingbones said:


> otay i am trying to get past the partisan crap and watch this.....


 
What did you want them to make a video with the lefts feelings in mind? Then it would be of no value


----------



## KittenKoder

PixieStix said:


> That is great MM, and KK! I love when people actually do something that is American. Awsome. I am sending this to everyone I know
> 
> MM, and KK  productions?
> 
> Hey I have an idea. Make a video titled "the cacophony of the left" ?



Digital Noise Graffiti is the name of the "digital band" ... Trailer Trash (the racoon at the drums) is also a member and works on it to. Thanks for the props, and feel free to spread the word  As I said, I am a *huge* supporter of free speech, no matter what it is.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> As I said, I am a *huge* supporter of free speech, no matter what it is.


The answer to "bad speech" is always MORE speech!


----------



## Terry

RadiomanATL said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there's not a cart or a turntable anywhere in the place!
> 
> 
> 
> Or, cart RECORDERS!
> 
> Jeez, we were continually working on cart players and recorders, cleaning and repairing. What a pain in the ass the equipment used to be.
> 
> How long you been in radio?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been in the biz about 15 years. Got into it just when computers started taking over. There were still cart machines, reel-to-reels and CD players in the studio for when the computers crapped out.
> 
> Radio is just a part time job for me now though. Well, if you can consider 24+ hours a week part-time. My main career path is in an industry that is not quite so volatile now. I can't be a radio-gypsy traveling from city to city anymore. I'm not going to do that to my family.
Click to expand...

I'm curious, if you don't mind me asking.  Were you a DJ? If so what state or town and year please.  Did you have an onair radio name or did you use your own name?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Terry said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, cart RECORDERS!
> 
> Jeez, we were continually working on cart players and recorders, cleaning and repairing. What a pain in the ass the equipment used to be.
> 
> How long you been in radio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been in the biz about 15 years. Got into it just when computers started taking over. There were still cart machines, reel-to-reels and CD players in the studio for when the computers crapped out.
> 
> Radio is just a part time job for me now though. Well, if you can consider 24+ hours a week part-time. My main career path is in an industry that is not quite so volatile now. I can't be a radio-gypsy traveling from city to city anymore. I'm not going to do that to my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious, if you don't mind me asking.  Were you a DJ? If so what state or town and year please.  Did you have an onair radio name or did you use your own name?
Click to expand...

Look at his photo album on his profile....


----------



## Terry

Star 94 so that must be Texas.


----------



## Terry

but his username is RadiomanAtlanta,  I asked because I've known several DJ's over the years and mostly in the early 70's.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Terry said:


> Star 94 so that must be Texas.


That's Atlanta GA!


----------



## Terry

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Star 94 so that must be Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> That's Atlanta GA!
Click to expand...

 I saw the star and thought texas. LOL


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Terry said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Star 94 so that must be Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> That's Atlanta GA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the star and thought texas. LOL
Click to expand...

Google was my friend last night when I checked the photos. It can be your friend too, my sweet. I even streamed his on-air show!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Terry said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, cart RECORDERS!
> 
> Jeez, we were continually working on cart players and recorders, cleaning and repairing. What a pain in the ass the equipment used to be.
> 
> How long you been in radio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been in the biz about 15 years. Got into it just when computers started taking over. There were still cart machines, reel-to-reels and CD players in the studio for when the computers crapped out.
> 
> Radio is just a part time job for me now though. Well, if you can consider 24+ hours a week part-time. My main career path is in an industry that is not quite so volatile now. I can't be a radio-gypsy traveling from city to city anymore. I'm not going to do that to my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious, if you don't mind me asking.  Were you a DJ? If so what state or town and year please.  Did you have an onair radio name or did you use your own name?
Click to expand...


Still in the radio biz. Started off in Panama City Beach and currently in Atlanta. Use my own name. But just the first name, no last.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Terry said:


> but his username is RadiomanAtlanta,  I asked because I've known several DJ's over the years and mostly in the early 70's.



Early 70's was way before my time.

Actually before my birth as well. LOL.


----------



## Terry

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Atlanta GA!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the star and thought texas. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google was my friend last night when I checked the photos. It can be your friend too, my sweet. I even streamed his on-air show!
Click to expand...

 MM, not with it since I got back.  I missed the streaming of his show? How come I didn't see that thread about it or better yet, why no PM to me?


----------



## Terry

RadiomanATL said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> but his username is RadiomanAtlanta, I asked because I've known several DJ's over the years and mostly in the early 70's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early 70's was way before my time.
> 
> Actually before my birth as well. LOL.
Click to expand...

 OH wow, I feel so great right now.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Terry said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the star and thought texas. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Google was my friend last night when I checked the photos. It can be your friend too, my sweet. I even streamed his on-air show!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MM, not with it since I got back.  I missed the streaming of his show? How come I didn't see that thread about it or better yet, why no PM to me?
Click to expand...

Wasn't sure he would want it publicly known. But the station he works at has fantastic sound on their stream, they spend alot of bucks for it I bet too.


----------



## Terry

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google was my friend last night when I checked the photos. It can be your friend too, my sweet. I even streamed his on-air show!
> 
> 
> 
> MM, not with it since I got back. I missed the streaming of his show? How come I didn't see that thread about it or better yet, why no PM to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't sure he would want it publicly known. But the station he works at has fantastic sound on their stream, they spend alot of bucks for it I bet too.
Click to expand...

 what type of music?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Terry said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> MM, not with it since I got back. I missed the streaming of his show? How come I didn't see that thread about it or better yet, why no PM to me?
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure he would want it publicly known. But the station he works at has fantastic sound on their stream, they spend alot of bucks for it I bet too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what type of music?
Click to expand...

Pretty much bubblegum top 40.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Terry said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> MM, not with it since I got back. I missed the streaming of his show? How come I didn't see that thread about it or better yet, why no PM to me?
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure he would want it publicly known. But the station he works at has fantastic sound on their stream, they spend alot of bucks for it I bet too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what type of music?
Click to expand...


Ya'll are giving my "show" too much credit. I appreciate it and all, but I'm simply on the air intro-ing songs and pimping whatever promotions that the station has going on. I'm pre-recorded so I don't even air phone calls. I could do it live, but my main job at the station is production, so time in the on-air studio takes away from what I *have* to get done in the production studio.

Calling it a "show" is giving it way too much credit. lol.

Tell ya what, next weekend when I'm on the air I'll give ya'll some sort of shout-out.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure he would want it publicly known. But the station he works at has fantastic sound on their stream, they spend alot of bucks for it I bet too.
> 
> 
> 
> what type of music?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much bubblegum top 40.
Click to expand...


Yup. CHR station.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

RadiomanATL said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> what type of music?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much bubblegum top 40.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. CHR station.
Click to expand...

I was listening more to the spots and segues, and using my system to analyze the spectrum of the sound!


----------



## Terry

RadiomanATL said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure he would want it publicly known. But the station he works at has fantastic sound on their stream, they spend alot of bucks for it I bet too.
> 
> 
> 
> what type of music?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya'll are giving my "show" too much credit. I appreciate it and all, but I'm simply on the air intro-ing songs and pimping whatever promotions that the station has going on. I'm pre-recorded so I don't even air phone calls. I could do it live, but my main job at the station is production, so time in the on-air studio takes away from what I *have* to get done in the production studio.
> 
> Calling it a "show" is giving it way too much credit. lol.
> 
> Tell ya what, next weekend when I'm on the air I'll give ya'll some sort of shout-out.
Click to expand...

 Do you have your station online? I guess you do...ok shout me out in PM.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

_...And them lights are gonna be swirly._


----------



## RadiomanATL

Terry said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> what type of music?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll are giving my "show" too much credit. I appreciate it and all, but I'm simply on the air intro-ing songs and pimping whatever promotions that the station has going on. I'm pre-recorded so I don't even air phone calls. I could do it live, but my main job at the station is production, so time in the on-air studio takes away from what I *have* to get done in the production studio.
> 
> Calling it a "show" is giving it way too much credit. lol.
> 
> Tell ya what, next weekend when I'm on the air I'll give ya'll some sort of shout-out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have your station online? I guess you do...ok shout me out in PM.
Click to expand...


Yeah, station is online. You can listen at star94.com


----------



## Terry

Midnight Marauder said:


> _...And them lights are gonna be swirly._


 Too much sun for me in Fl.  LOL...I was so white on the beach...man I'm getting old.  Posted a picture of me in Florida.  It's another bad picture but oh well...aging is aging.


----------



## Terry

RadiomanATL said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll are giving my "show" too much credit. I appreciate it and all, but I'm simply on the air intro-ing songs and pimping whatever promotions that the station has going on. I'm pre-recorded so I don't even air phone calls. I could do it live, but my main job at the station is production, so time in the on-air studio takes away from what I *have* to get done in the production studio.
> 
> Calling it a "show" is giving it way too much credit. lol.
> 
> Tell ya what, next weekend when I'm on the air I'll give ya'll some sort of shout-out.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have your station online? I guess you do...ok shout me out in PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, station is online. You can listen at star94.com
Click to expand...

 I put it in my favorites.  The only new music I can stand to listen to these days is Green Day, or David Cook (he isn't that bad at all) I don't like Blackeyed Peas and stuff.  Not my thang.


----------



## RadiomanATL

OK MM, I listened and its pretty darn good. I agree with the compression thing. If I had the individual tracks I could have knocked them out for you. Also maybe add a slight warm room reverb to some of the instrumental tracks? Talking real subtle, I think it might give it a bit more of a fuller sound when combined with the compression. Can't say for sure though on that one. It might not work out. Can't tell without the individual tracks.

I did a quick and dirty compression to boost the mids and lows. 

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting


----------



## RadiomanATL

Terry said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have your station online? I guess you do...ok shout me out in PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, station is online. You can listen at star94.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put it in my favorites.  The only new music I can stand to listen to these days is Green Day, or David Cook (he isn't that bad at all) I don't like Blackeyed Peas and stuff.  Not my thang.
Click to expand...


No problem. Most pop isn't my thing either, more of a rock guy.

But as long as they keep signing the paychecks, I play what they want me to play.


----------



## Terry

I'm a rock gal too!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

RadiomanATL said:


> OK MM, I listened and its pretty darn good. I agree with the compression thing. If I had the individual tracks I could have knocked them out for you. Also maybe add a slight warm room reverb to some of the instrumental tracks? Talking real subtle, I think it might give it a bit more of a fuller sound when combined with the compression. Can't say for sure though on that one. It might not work out. Can't tell without the individual tracks.
> 
> I did a quick and dirty compression to boost the mids and lows.
> 
> RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting


That's better!

I WOULD send you the tracks, but they are .vip files and probably not compatible with your system. I could, I suppose, make them into .wav files but they would be huge and that would take some time to do.

While you were doing this, I did another remaster, link below for the newest version. Sounds like you might have used the file that's with the vid, here's my latest version: http://eipnetworks.com/NoCountryMusicfx.mp3 this one has the compression and the limiting, and just for the hallibut I put in a big gong crash towards the end, around the 3:19 mark.

Listen to that one and please tell me what else it needs. (besides real vocalists, heh.)


----------



## RadiomanATL

Midnight Marauder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK MM, I listened and its pretty darn good. I agree with the compression thing. If I had the individual tracks I could have knocked them out for you. Also maybe add a slight warm room reverb to some of the instrumental tracks? Talking real subtle, I think it might give it a bit more of a fuller sound when combined with the compression. Can't say for sure though on that one. It might not work out. Can't tell without the individual tracks.
> 
> I did a quick and dirty compression to boost the mids and lows.
> 
> RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
> 
> 
> 
> That's better!
> 
> I WOULD send you the tracks, but they are .vip files and probably not compatible with your system. I could, I suppose, make them into .wav files but they would be huge and that would take some time to do.
> 
> While you were doing this, I did another remaster, same link is the newest version. Sounds like you might have used the file that's with the vid, here's my latest version: http://eipnetworks.com/NoCountryMusicfx.mp3 this one has the compression and the limiting, and just for the hallibut I put in a big gong crash towards the end, around the 3:19 mark.
> 
> Listen to that one and please tell me what else it needs. (besides real vocalists, heh.)
Click to expand...


I'll have to get back to you later on it. Signing off now, gotta wrap things up here. I'll be on again probably tonight from home, but I won't be able to really listen to any audio until next weekend when I'm back at the station.

Have good one.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

RadiomanATL said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK MM, I listened and its pretty darn good. I agree with the compression thing. If I had the individual tracks I could have knocked them out for you. Also maybe add a slight warm room reverb to some of the instrumental tracks? Talking real subtle, I think it might give it a bit more of a fuller sound when combined with the compression. Can't say for sure though on that one. It might not work out. Can't tell without the individual tracks.
> 
> I did a quick and dirty compression to boost the mids and lows.
> 
> RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
> 
> 
> 
> That's better!
> 
> I WOULD send you the tracks, but they are .vip files and probably not compatible with your system. I could, I suppose, make them into .wav files but they would be huge and that would take some time to do.
> 
> While you were doing this, I did another remaster, same link is the newest version. Sounds like you might have used the file that's with the vid, here's my latest version: http://eipnetworks.com/NoCountryMusicfx.mp3 this one has the compression and the limiting, and just for the hallibut I put in a big gong crash towards the end, around the 3:19 mark.
> 
> Listen to that one and please tell me what else it needs. (besides real vocalists, heh.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll have to get back to you later on it. Signing off now, gotta wrap things up here. I'll be on again probably tonight from home, but I won't be able to really listen to any audio until next weekend when I'm back at the station.
> 
> Have good one.
Click to expand...

Nada problem, I appreciate your time on this.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Amanda said:


> I'll give the remastered version a listen and tell you what I think.


I have it in my sig now for ya!


----------



## KittenKoder

Okay ... Youtube doesn't have a way to just update the video file, so I am leaving that one the same. The official site is more important right now. Also appreciate any suggestions for the site, I used plain graphics for now so it's nothing fancy yet.

Digital Noise Graffiti


----------



## Midnight Marauder

New, simplified custom URL for spreading this wealth around:

http://tinyurl.com/NoCountryMusic


----------



## KittenKoder

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zXTRZLn3qs]YouTube - Theme[/ame]

This was just an experiment to test out some new techniques, Midnight Marauder wrote the music. Also the new models only get hints ... to tantalize you, keep you wanting to see the next video more ... I hope. But anyhow, enjoy and critique (I know there are a few errors).


----------



## Midnight Marauder

That gets it!


----------



## Terry

nice tease, one critique I have and that is, the beginning when the kitten behind the cat peers from side to side, well if he is expressing fear like if watching a scary movie, I would have him sway back and forth slower.  He was too quick.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Terry said:


> nice tease, one critique I have and that is, the beginning when the kitten behind the cat peers from side to side, well if he is expressing fear like if watching a scary movie, I would have him sway back and forth slower.  He was too quick.


Most of what you see in this are clips from older videos and older versions of the characters, unchanged from how they were originaly. As KK improves and learns more, you see the progression as the work gets better and better, and get the "tease" of the new models of the characters.

I think in that vid where the KK character was peeking over my shoulders, I'm supposed to be annoyed there not skeered. The Midnight Marauder is _never_ skeered.


----------



## Terry

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice tease, one critique I have and that is, the beginning when the kitten behind the cat peers from side to side, well if he is expressing fear like if watching a scary movie, I would have him sway back and forth slower.  He was too quick.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of what you see in this are clips from older videos and older versions of the characters, unchanged from how they were originaly. As KK improves and learns more, you see the progression as the work gets better and better, and get the "tease" of the new models of the characters.
> 
> I think in that vid where the KK character was peeking over my shoulders, I'm supposed to be annoyed there not skeered. The Midnight Marauder is _never_ skeered.
> 
> The music is "Highwayman" from November 2002 by the way.
Click to expand...

 Ok got you...I noticed two vids I've seen in the past wasn't sure about the opening one that I mentioned.  So then I took as him skeered but he isn't.  Do you think others might take it as being skeered also or just me?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Terry said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice tease, one critique I have and that is, the beginning when the kitten behind the cat peers from side to side, well if he is expressing fear like if watching a scary movie, I would have him sway back and forth slower.  He was too quick.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of what you see in this are clips from older videos and older versions of the characters, unchanged from how they were originaly. As KK improves and learns more, you see the progression as the work gets better and better, and get the "tease" of the new models of the characters.
> 
> I think in that vid where the KK character was peeking over my shoulders, I'm supposed to be annoyed there not skeered. The Midnight Marauder is _never_ skeered.
> 
> The music is "Highwayman" from November 2002 by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok got you...I noticed two vids I've seen in the past wasn't sure about the opening one that I mentioned.  So then I took as him skeered but he isn't.  Do you think others might take it as being skeered also or just me?
Click to expand...

They'll figure it's the Marauder and know he's never skeered!


----------



## xsited1

KittenKoder said:


> ...
> This was just an experiment to test out some new techniques, Midnight Marauder wrote the music. Also the new models only get hints ... to tantalize you, keep you wanting to see the next video more ... I hope. But anyhow, enjoy and critique (I know there are a few errors).



I've heard the music while playing some UT2004 maps.  Coincidence??????


----------



## KittenKoder

Okay ... I misspoke, Midnight *re*wrote the music. 

As for the "popping up" part, that was from the Money For Nuthin video, the first I did for MM, which we may be rereleasing soon, improved and more of a parody of the original. As he said, this video is a progression of the models, Midnight has some progression in his music and singing to it's just hard to demonstrate in a clip video like this. If you go to my Youtube channel you can hear it. The area of practice I focused on for the little bit I did fresh rendering was actually the lighting, I had figured out scene lighting for large scenes in No Country, so I wanted to practice with "tight" lighting before the next video.


----------



## Terry

Well doodoo...LOL


----------



## Terry

I thought that part KK was good.


----------



## KittenKoder

Terry said:


> I thought that part KK was good.



Thanks. 5 months ... took me 5 months to get this far, but it's fun and I don't plan on stopping.


----------



## Terry

KittenKoder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that part KK was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. 5 months ... took me 5 months to get this far, but it's fun and I don't plan on stopping.
Click to expand...

if I were you I wouldn't ether! You have a lot of talent.  Big Kudos


----------



## Terry

I have a question for you KK and MM. It's off topic though so if no answer I understand.

Sister called last night, her 7 year old PC died, she only has $550.00 to spend on a new pc. (I know not much of a choice) so given that price range what would you suggest for her.  She only uses email, picture shared with friends and family and office 2007 that's about all she uses it for.


----------



## Terry

I saw this PC while I don't like HP/DELL/Comp or any of them but since this is her 2nd PC and not really up on PC's and what she needs it for what do you think?

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/HP-Pavilion-P6130F-Desktop-PC/dp/B002BWQA4K/ref=sr_1_34?ie=UTF8&s=pc&qid=1251734974&sr=1-34]Amazon.com: HP Pavilion P6130F Desktop PC: Computer & Accessories[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog

Really great music...  Trendy, upbeat, and quite catchy.  Love the characters in the vid.  You should give them names - say, like, the character playing the guitar could be named "Groove Man" or something.  Keyboard player could just be "Keys" or something catchy like that.  Don't know.  Maybe they already have names.  If so, you should toss together some intro music and have it play on the vid while they are being introduced.  Just a thought...  Like what I've seen so far.  I really like the characters alot.  Very cleaver.  They seem to fit nicely with the music.  You guys are on to something.  Next thing you know, you'll have them on the Saturday morning cartoons - maybe the follow up to the Simpsons or something.  Keep at it.  It's going to catch on very well one of these days.  Somebody with the magic keys to the kingdom has to see this stuff sooner or later.  When that happens, time for a career change.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

That was cool to watch.

Never saw anything like that before...honestly i was scratching my head at times but its just me, i tend to look deeper into things like this than people intend.


----------



## xsited1

Terry said:


> I saw this PC while I don't like HP/DELL/Comp or any of them but since this is her 2nd PC and not really up on PC's and what she needs it for what do you think?
> 
> Amazon.com: HP Pavilion P6130F Desktop PC: Computer & Accessories



Quad core with 8G of RAM?  Sweet.  I just got an I7, but I need the power.


----------



## Terry

xsited1 said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this PC while I don't like HP/DELL/Comp or any of them but since this is her 2nd PC and not really up on PC's and what she needs it for what do you think?
> 
> Amazon.com: HP Pavilion P6130F Desktop PC: Computer & Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quad core with 8G of RAM?  Sweet.  I just got an I7, but I need the power.
Click to expand...

I think for her it is good, my only problem so far is with the power supply only being 300.  If she gets this one I'll walk her on the phone on how to make vista less intrusive on her.  For the price and for a novice computer user this sounded like a decent pick but I'm just not 100% but I haven't seen anything else out there that has the ram, expansion PCI slot, media reader, and with an AMD at that price.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Terry said:


> I have a question for you KK and MM. It's off topic though so if no answer I understand.
> 
> Sister called last night, her 7 year old PC died, she only has $550.00 to spend on a new pc. (I know not much of a choice) so given that price range what would you suggest for her.  She only uses email, picture shared with friends and family and office 2007 that's about all she uses it for.


How did it "die" exactly? Almost anything in it can be fixed, all data can be retrieved....


----------



## Midnight Marauder

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> That was cool to watch.
> 
> Never saw anything like that before...honestly i was scratching my head at times but its just me, i tend to look deeper into things like this than people intend.


It might help a little to see all the videos KK has done so far:

Digital Noise Graffiti

I tried to get KK to use her magical mod wand to merge all these threads about DNG, but alas, no joy.


----------



## Terry

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you KK and MM. It's off topic though so if no answer I understand.
> 
> Sister called last night, her 7 year old PC died, she only has $550.00 to spend on a new pc. (I know not much of a choice) so given that price range what would you suggest for her.  She only uses email, picture shared with friends and family and office 2007 that's about all she uses it for.
> 
> 
> 
> How did it "die" exactly? Almost anything in it can be fixed, all data can be retrieved....
Click to expand...

I think it was her motherboard because when she turned on the PC she got nothing....usually if the HD goes out she would at least get a message of her HD not found.  I had her smell and touch the power supply and that was not overheated nor smelled like a burn out.  I had her replace the battery in it, that wasn't it.  Her monitor is brand new and the same as mine...it was fine.  So that is what leads me to believe it was the Motherboard. 

MM her system was very low grade as it was. Her hard drive was only a 40 gig and 1 gig of ram.  I have no idea the model of the motherboard but it has to be old with the other stuff.


----------



## KittenKoder

Terry said:


> I have a question for you KK and MM. It's off topic though so if no answer I understand.
> 
> Sister called last night, her 7 year old PC died, she only has $550.00 to spend on a new pc. (I know not much of a choice) so given that price range what would you suggest for her.  She only uses email, picture shared with friends and family and office 2007 that's about all she uses it for.



Craig's List! Just buy only local and only if they let you test it first. Also, meet up someplace other than your own home if you can. Look for people who are trying to sell off old school computers (old to them is usually no more than a year these days). I got mine for 50 bucks, 1.5 Ghz Pentium III, 500 Meg RAM, 20 gig hard drive ... blah blah blah ... awesome computer for what I needed and even works for what I am doing now. If she's tech savvy at all, go to Ubuntu.com and order the free CD to.


----------



## Terry

KittenKoder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you KK and MM. It's off topic though so if no answer I understand.
> 
> Sister called last night, her 7 year old PC died, she only has $550.00 to spend on a new pc. (I know not much of a choice) so given that price range what would you suggest for her.  She only uses email, picture shared with friends and family and office 2007 that's about all she uses it for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig's List! Just buy only local and only if they let you test it first. Also, meet up someplace other than your own home if you can. Look for people who are trying to sell off old school computers (old to them is usually no more than a year these days). I got mine for 50 bucks, 1.5 Ghz Pentium III, 500 Meg RAM, 20 gig hard drive ... blah blah blah ... awesome computer for what I needed and even works for what I am doing now. If she's tech savvy at all, go to Ubuntu.com and order the free CD to.
Click to expand...

KK she isn't even close to being Tech savvy, and can only pay using her credit card (sigh). You should have heard me trying to walk her though opening the case and finding the battery!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Terry said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you KK and MM. It's off topic though so if no answer I understand.
> 
> Sister called last night, her 7 year old PC died, she only has $550.00 to spend on a new pc. (I know not much of a choice) so given that price range what would you suggest for her.  She only uses email, picture shared with friends and family and office 2007 that's about all she uses it for.
> 
> 
> 
> How did it "die" exactly? Almost anything in it can be fixed, all data can be retrieved....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it was her motherboard because when she turned on the PC she got nothing....usually if the HD goes out she would at least get a message of her HD not found.  I had her smell and touch the power supply and that was not overheated nor smelled like a burn out.  I had her replace the battery in it, that wasn't it.  Her monitor is brand new and the same as mine...it was fine.  So that is what leads me to believe it was the Motherboard.
> 
> MM her system was very low grade as it was. Her hard drive was only a 40 gig and 1 gig of ram.  I have no idea the model of the motherboard but it has to be old with the other stuff.
Click to expand...

Look for some re-manned and reconditioned Systemax PCs here:

TigerDirect.com - Buy Computer Products at Discount Prices!


----------



## Terry

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did it "die" exactly? Almost anything in it can be fixed, all data can be retrieved....
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was her motherboard because when she turned on the PC she got nothing....usually if the HD goes out she would at least get a message of her HD not found.  I had her smell and touch the power supply and that was not overheated nor smelled like a burn out.  I had her replace the battery in it, that wasn't it.  Her monitor is brand new and the same as mine...it was fine.  So that is what leads me to believe it was the Motherboard.
> 
> MM her system was very low grade as it was. Her hard drive was only a 40 gig and 1 gig of ram.  I have no idea the model of the motherboard but it has to be old with the other stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look for some re-manned and reconditioned Systemax PCs here:
> 
> TigerDirect.com - Buy Computer Products at Discount Prices!
Click to expand...

I did and I still didn't see any refurbished one's that has as much as the HP. I just don't know about HP computers but I know DELL SUCKS big time.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Terry said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was her motherboard because when she turned on the PC she got nothing....usually if the HD goes out she would at least get a message of her HD not found.  I had her smell and touch the power supply and that was not overheated nor smelled like a burn out.  I had her replace the battery in it, that wasn't it.  Her monitor is brand new and the same as mine...it was fine.  So that is what leads me to believe it was the Motherboard.
> 
> MM her system was very low grade as it was. Her hard drive was only a 40 gig and 1 gig of ram.  I have no idea the model of the motherboard but it has to be old with the other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Look for some re-manned and reconditioned Systemax PCs here:
> 
> TigerDirect.com - Buy Computer Products at Discount Prices!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did and I still didn't see any refurbished one's that has as much as the HP. I just don't know about HP computers but I know DELL SUCKS big time.
Click to expand...

HP sucks ass.

She doesn't need a monitor, correct? So it's just a waste of money to get a package. Everything by Systemax is readily upgradable. If she's just doing basic things, all she needs is a basic computer.


----------



## KittenKoder

Terry said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was her motherboard because when she turned on the PC she got nothing....usually if the HD goes out she would at least get a message of her HD not found.  I had her smell and touch the power supply and that was not overheated nor smelled like a burn out.  I had her replace the battery in it, that wasn't it.  Her monitor is brand new and the same as mine...it was fine.  So that is what leads me to believe it was the Motherboard.
> 
> MM her system was very low grade as it was. Her hard drive was only a 40 gig and 1 gig of ram.  I have no idea the model of the motherboard but it has to be old with the other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Look for some re-manned and reconditioned Systemax PCs here:
> 
> TigerDirect.com - Buy Computer Products at Discount Prices!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did and I still didn't see any refurbished one's that has as much as the HP. I just don't know about HP computers but I know DELL SUCKS big time.
Click to expand...


Actually, I wouldn't recommend those companies that do the payment systems, the mark up in interest and shipping is outrageous, you wind up paying almost three times what the computer's worth, by the time you finish paying it off it's worth even less. If you want to go through a company find the closest store that deals with used computers, at least you can go back if you need to, pay it all at once, and you generally get a better deal. Sorry MM, I checked them out once and almost passed out from what they were asking.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

The Power Supply can fail without any smoke seals failing, without any sound or any sparks. Why doesn't she take it to a computer shop and get a estimate first?

Could be something really simple, like the cooling fan quit and the overheat circuit tripped.


----------



## Terry

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look for some re-manned and reconditioned Systemax PCs here:
> 
> TigerDirect.com - Buy Computer Products at Discount Prices!
> 
> 
> 
> I did and I still didn't see any refurbished one's that has as much as the HP. I just don't know about HP computers but I know DELL SUCKS big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HP sucks ass.
> 
> She doesn't need a monitor, correct? So it's just a waste of money to get a package. Everything by Systemax is readily upgradable. If she's just doing basic things, all she needs is a basic computer.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks I did see one systemax that is close which is the A782


----------



## xsited1

Terry said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this PC while I don't like HP/DELL/Comp or any of them but since this is her 2nd PC and not really up on PC's and what she needs it for what do you think?
> 
> Amazon.com: HP Pavilion P6130F Desktop PC: Computer & Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quad core with 8G of RAM?  Sweet.  I just got an I7, but I need the power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think for her it is good, my only problem so far is with the power supply only being 300.  If she gets this one I'll walk her on the phone on how to make vista less intrusive on her.  For the price and for a novice computer user this sounded like a decent pick but I'm just not 100% but I haven't seen anything else out there that has the ram, expansion PCI slot, media reader, and with an AMD at that price.
Click to expand...


The 300W power supply should be okay for what she's using it for and she gets a free upgrade to Windows 7.


----------



## KittenKoder

I need to upgrade mine ... I have really let him fall behind.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Fuses, fusible links, bridge rectifiers, any number of things in a power supply can fail without any evidence whatsoever except, no power.


----------



## Terry

Midnight Marauder said:


> The Power Supply can fail without any smoke seals failing, without any sound or any sparks. Why doesn't she take it to a computer shop and get a estimate first?
> 
> Could be something really simple, like the cooling fan quit and the overheat circuit tripped.


Because she won't listen to me..she doesn't want to spend more money and in the long run have to just buy a new pc.  She is on a very fixed income, and that's why she said she will just buy a new one that way no worries. I tried to tell her! I even told her I would walk her though dismantling it and send me the part for me to check.  She wouldn't go for it.  I even said, I'll pay for you to ship the PC to me and let me work on it. NOPE she said..too much trouble! She said...pick one from Wal Mart for me....LOL I told her yuck then she said I have an account with Amazon and trust them so go there.


----------



## Terry

Midnight Marauder said:


> Fuses, fusible links, bridge rectifiers, any number of things in a power supply can fail without any evidence whatsoever except, no power.


Her CD rom's were spinning just fine she said she wasn't on the PC all day, walked in and got a black screen, went to reboot and black screen again.  Fans were working fine


----------



## KittenKoder

Personally, I hate dealing with hardware, not my area of expertise. I know how it all works, but I am just not up to date on how to do it well. I always end up frying something.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Terry said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Power Supply can fail without any smoke seals failing, without any sound or any sparks. Why doesn't she take it to a computer shop and get a estimate first?
> 
> Could be something really simple, like the cooling fan quit and the overheat circuit tripped.
> 
> 
> 
> Because she won't listen to me..she doesn't want to spend more money and in the long run have to just buy a new pc.  She is on a very fixed income, and that's why she said she will just buy a new one that way no worries. I tried to tell her! I even told her I would walk her though dismantling it and send me the part for me to check.  She wouldn't go for it.  I even said, I'll pay for you to ship the PC to me and let me work on it. NOPE she said..too much trouble! She said...pick one from Wal Mart for me....LOL I told her yuck then she said I have an account with Amazon and trust them so go there.
Click to expand...

Her income will be broken, not fixed, if she keeps wasting her money this way.

Did you tell her she's probably kissing all her old files goodbye during this process? Old HD won't be compatible with a new system, and data recovery can cost more than a new PC!


----------



## xsited1

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did it "die" exactly? Almost anything in it can be fixed, all data can be retrieved....
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was her motherboard because when she turned on the PC she got nothing....usually if the HD goes out she would at least get a message of her HD not found.  I had her smell and touch the power supply and that was not overheated nor smelled like a burn out.  I had her replace the battery in it, that wasn't it.  Her monitor is brand new and the same as mine...it was fine.  So that is what leads me to believe it was the Motherboard.
> 
> MM her system was very low grade as it was. Her hard drive was only a 40 gig and 1 gig of ram.  I have no idea the model of the motherboard but it has to be old with the other stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look for some re-manned and reconditioned Systemax PCs here:
> 
> TigerDirect.com - Buy Computer Products at Discount Prices!
Click to expand...


The last email I sent to Tiger Direct went something like the following.

"In the past, I've had terrible luck with Tiger Direct.  You would never honor rebates, your products were sometimes DOA, your customer service was awful and your return policy was poor.  Have you improved your image since then?  If so, please let me know."

I never got a response.

That said, Systemax PCs are nice.


----------



## KittenKoder

Back ups, online back up rules.  I back up my most valuable files online now.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Terry said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuses, fusible links, bridge rectifiers, any number of things in a power supply can fail without any evidence whatsoever except, no power.
> 
> 
> 
> Her CD rom's were spinning just fine she said she wasn't on the PC all day, walked in and got a black screen, went to reboot and black screen again.  Fans were working fine
Click to expand...

If the CD ROMS are spinning, we have _some_ power.

Keep in mind that the power supply generates many voltages. 5 volt, 12 volt, for example and any one of those could quit, leaving you with a dead PC but with some stuff working.

She might also have a heat cut-out on the processor. Her heat sink is probably gummed up with dust.


----------



## Terry

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Power Supply can fail without any smoke seals failing, without any sound or any sparks. Why doesn't she take it to a computer shop and get a estimate first?
> 
> Could be something really simple, like the cooling fan quit and the overheat circuit tripped.
> 
> 
> 
> Because she won't listen to me..she doesn't want to spend more money and in the long run have to just buy a new pc.  She is on a very fixed income, and that's why she said she will just buy a new one that way no worries. I tried to tell her! I even told her I would walk her though dismantling it and send me the part for me to check.  She wouldn't go for it.  I even said, I'll pay for you to ship the PC to me and let me work on it. NOPE she said..too much trouble! She said...pick one from Wal Mart for me....LOL I told her yuck then she said I have an account with Amazon and trust them so go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her income will be broken, not fixed, if she keeps wasting her money this way.
> 
> Did you tell her she's probably kissing all her old files goodbye during this process? Old HD won't be compatible with a new system, and data recovery can cost more than a new PC!
Click to expand...

You remember I just came back from Fl visiting her.  While I was there I checked out her pc.  When I saw over 80% of her hard drive was in use, I transfered all her music and pictures onto CD's and bought her a 8 gig flash drive. Showed her how to create a folder, burn it on a CD and stuff.  I told her she really had no space for shit.  

While there I also fixed another problem she had...and that was 3 yes 3 different anti virus software running! Can you imagine? Not only that she had anti spam crap program and tons of shit running in the background.  I cleaned that puppy up nice.  Looked inside her PC and it was free of dust but forgot what motherboard and shit she has. I do remember saying to myself...Damn this shit came out in 1999.

Edit to add: Oh yeah her son built it years ago and bought most of the stuff from Newegg


----------



## Midnight Marauder

xsited1 said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was her motherboard because when she turned on the PC she got nothing....usually if the HD goes out she would at least get a message of her HD not found.  I had her smell and touch the power supply and that was not overheated nor smelled like a burn out.  I had her replace the battery in it, that wasn't it.  Her monitor is brand new and the same as mine...it was fine.  So that is what leads me to believe it was the Motherboard.
> 
> MM her system was very low grade as it was. Her hard drive was only a 40 gig and 1 gig of ram.  I have no idea the model of the motherboard but it has to be old with the other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Look for some re-manned and reconditioned Systemax PCs here:
> 
> TigerDirect.com - Buy Computer Products at Discount Prices!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last email I sent to Tiger Direct went something like the following.
> 
> "In the past, I've had terrible luck with Tiger Direct.  You would never honor rebates, your products were sometimes DOA, your customer service was awful and your return policy was poor.  Have you improved your image since then?  If so, please let me know."
> 
> I never got a response.
> 
> That said, Systemax PCs are nice.
Click to expand...

You are 100% right, they do have issues in the customer service area. Not very user-friendly at all.

I thought that was just _my_ experience.


----------



## KittenKoder

Terry, OS wise I recommend switching her to Linux just so that bog down doesn't happen again, if you know enough to set it up for her that is (sounds like it). Get her Ubuntu, everything is a lot like Windoze, but none of that extra background crap needed. The security is a lot better to so no need for a bunch of antiviral crap and such.


----------



## Terry

oh and MM, I hear you thinking...LOL...the answer is No it wasn't me who messed up her pc."


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Terry said:


> oh and MM, I hear you thinking...LOL...the answer is No it wasn't me who messed up her pc."


I knew better than that.


----------



## Terry

KittenKoder said:


> Terry, OS wise I recommend switching her to Linux just so that bog down doesn't happen again, if you know enough to set it up for her that is (sounds like it). Get her Ubuntu, everything is a lot like Windoze, but none of that extra background crap needed. The security is a lot better to so no need for a bunch of antiviral crap and such.


I'll try to talk to her about that. Thanks.  I should move to that also but just too lazy to learn it.


----------



## xsited1

Midnight Marauder said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look for some re-manned and reconditioned Systemax PCs here:
> 
> TigerDirect.com - Buy Computer Products at Discount Prices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last email I sent to Tiger Direct went something like the following.
> 
> "In the past, I've had terrible luck with Tiger Direct.  You would never honor rebates, your products were sometimes DOA, your customer service was awful and your return policy was poor.  Have you improved your image since then?  If so, please let me know."
> 
> I never got a response.
> 
> That said, Systemax PCs are nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are 100% right, they do have issues in the customer service area. Not very user-friendly at all.
> 
> I thought that was just _my_ experience.
Click to expand...


Yeah, they suck, but I still order from them.  

Of course, I order from everybody.  

BTW, I used to build all my boxes, but I stopped doing that a couple years ago because I could actually get a name brand cheaper.  Go figure.


----------



## Terry

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and MM, I hear you thinking...LOL...the answer is No it wasn't me who messed up her pc."
> 
> 
> 
> I knew better than that.
Click to expand...

oh yeah..got you didn't I...  I even heard your voice saying it! Watch out, I'm physic


----------



## Midnight Marauder

xsited1 said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last email I sent to Tiger Direct went something like the following.
> 
> "In the past, I've had terrible luck with Tiger Direct.  You would never honor rebates, your products were sometimes DOA, your customer service was awful and your return policy was poor.  Have you improved your image since then?  If so, please let me know."
> 
> I never got a response.
> 
> That said, Systemax PCs are nice.
> 
> 
> 
> You are 100% right, they do have issues in the customer service area. Not very user-friendly at all.
> 
> I thought that was just _my_ experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, they suck, but I still order from them.
> 
> Of course, I order from everybody.
> 
> BTW, I used to build all my boxes, but I stopped doing that a couple years ago because I could actually get a name brand cheaper.  Go figure.
Click to expand...

I still build my own, still able to do it alot cheaper and better. Helpful has been one of my area computer places.


----------



## Terry

xsited1 said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last email I sent to Tiger Direct went something like the following.
> 
> "In the past, I've had terrible luck with Tiger Direct.  You would never honor rebates, your products were sometimes DOA, your customer service was awful and your return policy was poor.  Have you improved your image since then?  If so, please let me know."
> 
> I never got a response.
> 
> That said, Systemax PCs are nice.
> 
> 
> 
> You are 100% right, they do have issues in the customer service area. Not very user-friendly at all.
> 
> I thought that was just _my_ experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, they suck, but I still order from them.
> 
> Of course, I order from everybody.
> 
> BTW, I used to build all my boxes, but I stopped doing that a couple years ago because I could actually get a name brand cheaper.  Go figure.
Click to expand...

OH I know those days of building one cheaper are GONE!

I built my son's a few years ago...cost me 1,100.00 and not near as good as i could have bought one pre-made. Dumb me..learn...the computer industry caught on.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Terry said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and MM, I hear you thinking...LOL...the answer is No it wasn't me who messed up her pc."
> 
> 
> 
> I knew better than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah..got you didn't I...  I even heard your voice saying it! Watch out, I'm physic
Click to expand...

Nope I never even thought it. Got the context right away, that this was a long distance deal and even your talents for destruction don't extend past your touch!


----------



## Terry

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah..got you didn't I...  I even heard your voice saying it! Watch out, I'm physic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope I never even thought it. Got the context right away, that this was a long distance deal and even your talents for destruction don't extend past your touch!
Click to expand...

SCORE!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Terry said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah..got you didn't I...  I even heard your voice saying it! Watch out, I'm physic
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I never even thought it. Got the context right away, that this was a long distance deal and even your talents for destruction don't extend past your touch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SCORE!
Click to expand...

Heh. Always wanted to score with ya!


----------



## Terry

anyway I think it was a socket A motherboard my guess that's what fried on her. Or a pre-Socket A, which I don't even remember.


----------



## Terry

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I never even thought it. Got the context right away, that this was a long distance deal and even your talents for destruction don't extend past your touch!
> 
> 
> 
> SCORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heh. Always wanted to score with ya!
Click to expand...

Don't even call me you know what or I'll put your ass in the flame zone.


----------



## Terry

now that I totally hijacked KK's thread (apologizes to KK) 

When will I get to see a new one? Yeah, I'm one of those spoiled seen one expect one soon after. LMAO


----------



## KittenKoder

Terry said:


> now that I totally hijacked KK's thread (apologizes to KK)
> 
> When will I get to see a new one? Yeah, I'm one of those spoiled seen one expect one soon after. LMAO



Meh, if I cared I would have done something about it a long time ago, or at least said something about it. 

As for the next video, there are a few in the works, they will be worth the wait. The ideas for them are sweet, and I found all the originals so the videos can parody them better. Also the songs that I know that Midnight, Trailer Trash, and the others are working on are going to be great. However, I don't know exactly when, just soon.


----------



## Terry

I think you should have a sticky of your vids here...LOL 

I'm saying that because I have a lazy streak in me. I like to find things fast.


----------



## KittenKoder

Terry said:


> I think you should have a sticky of your vids here...LOL
> 
> I'm saying that because I have a lazy streak in me. I like to find things fast.



Maybe ... maybe.


----------



## Terry

Oh man for fun, a parody on some of the poster's here would be hilarious, back drop Studio54 with a disco song in the background...LOL


----------



## Terry

oh oh and if you ever do that KK, you'll have to put in a flash of the number 11 for Care4all. *giggles*

My goodness I'm not entertaining myself.  I must be very tired indeed.


----------



## KittenKoder

Terry said:


> Oh man for fun, a parody on some of the poster's here would be hilarious, back drop Studio54 with a disco song in the background...LOL



I'm not good enough to just toss models together yet, but first I am working on trying to get a Max Headroom model together ... damned human heads are hard for me ... so we have a gimick for the big screen on the stage, using stock footage for that seems a waste now. I also have to work on a new animation technique for the Max one, The mouth has to be animated differently. So maybe some day, just not anytime soon.


----------



## Terry

I have no idea about how or what you do...is it programing or is it all flash stuff?


----------



## KittenKoder

Terry said:


> I have no idea about how or what you do...is it programing or is it all flash stuff?



http://www.blender.org/
I use that, it's mostly point and click, but the concepts the program uses can go deep, I haven't reached the bottom yet. Also, though I haven't need to yet, you can write programs for the program (write your own plug ins basically) in Python. I just got bored one day and downloaded it, made my avatar after playing around with it ... practice does make perfect I guess. The truly ironic thing is that I have resisted going CGI 3D forever, been programming all my life and just didn't like writing 3D code, still don't. In programming a good program with 3D stuff is just a pain in the ass to write, so I don't bother, I like everything to be my own and not copy and paste. That way only I can understand it and make modifications to the code (keeps the moron neotechies from abusing it). I started programming before they had such things as comments in code and DLLs ... libraries were just snippets of code you had to actually figure out. But now I'm hooked on the CGI graphics, but still don't want to do the programming for it. But I am thinking of writing a 3D Linux story puzzle game some day, once I get good enough at the modeling part, and use the Blender game engine so I don't have too much work to do.


----------



## Terry

Ok I just installed it, and oh man a lot to learn. You've come a long way too by what I just saw with this program.


----------



## KittenKoder

Terry said:


> Ok I just installed it, and oh man a lot to learn. You've come a long way too by what I just saw with this program.



Thanks. It's a fun hobby, but requires some patience. If you want to do animations, just be patient and don't give up. There's a lot of tutorials online for it to, just do a Google search.


----------



## Terry

well I figured out I need the patience of a saint already.  I won't learn as fast as you I can promise that.


----------



## KittenKoder

Terry said:


> well I figured out I need the patience of a saint already.  I won't learn as fast as you I can promise that.



I have a very steep learning curve, it's the one natural talent I do have.


----------



## Terry

A great talent to have.


----------



## xsited1

KittenKoder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea about how or what you do...is it programing or is it all flash stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blender.org - Home
> I use that, it's mostly point and click, but the concepts the program uses can go deep, I haven't reached the bottom yet. Also, though I haven't need to yet, you can write programs for the program (write your own plug ins basically) in Python. I just got bored one day and downloaded it, made my avatar after playing around with it ... practice does make perfect I guess. The truly ironic thing is that I have resisted going CGI 3D forever, been programming all my life and just didn't like writing 3D code, still don't. In programming a good program with 3D stuff is just a pain in the ass to write, so I don't bother, I like everything to be my own and not copy and paste. That way only I can understand it and make modifications to the code (keeps the moron neotechies from abusing it). I started programming before they had such things as comments in code and DLLs ... libraries were just snippets of code you had to actually figure out. But now I'm hooked on the CGI graphics, but still don't want to do the programming for it. But I am thinking of writing a 3D Linux story puzzle game some day, once I get good enough at the modeling part, and use the Blender game engine so I don't have too much work to do.
Click to expand...


Holy cow, Blender!  Great program.

Behold:

Hats - ROBLOX Wiki

and my favorite:

Ninja Mask of Awesome, a Hat by ROBLOX - ROBLOX (updated 12/23/2007 6:18:19 PM)


----------



## KittenKoder

xsited1 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea about how or what you do...is it programing or is it all flash stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blender.org - Home
> I use that, it's mostly point and click, but the concepts the program uses can go deep, I haven't reached the bottom yet. Also, though I haven't need to yet, you can write programs for the program (write your own plug ins basically) in Python. I just got bored one day and downloaded it, made my avatar after playing around with it ... practice does make perfect I guess. The truly ironic thing is that I have resisted going CGI 3D forever, been programming all my life and just didn't like writing 3D code, still don't. In programming a good program with 3D stuff is just a pain in the ass to write, so I don't bother, I like everything to be my own and not copy and paste. That way only I can understand it and make modifications to the code (keeps the moron neotechies from abusing it). I started programming before they had such things as comments in code and DLLs ... libraries were just snippets of code you had to actually figure out. But now I'm hooked on the CGI graphics, but still don't want to do the programming for it. But I am thinking of writing a 3D Linux story puzzle game some day, once I get good enough at the modeling part, and use the Blender game engine so I don't have too much work to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy cow, Blender!  Great program.
> 
> Behold:
> 
> Hats - ROBLOX Wiki
> 
> and my favorite:
> 
> Ninja Mask of Awesome, a Hat by ROBLOX - ROBLOX (updated 12/23/2007 6:18:19 PM)
Click to expand...


 Those are cool though.


----------



## KittenKoder

Yes, the band project which some of us on here are involved in. Making this a sticky so those who are trying to keep up can find it easier. First post, links to the "big lists", after this I will post all the vids in here and you can critique them here.

Youtube:
YouTube - KittenKoder's Channel

Alternate:
Digital Noise Graffiti

The big difference in the alternate site is that the player there is smaller for those who can't get the Youtube ones to work well or at all.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Excellent merge and stickage!


----------



## mal

Reminding myself to check this out Later...



peace...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

I _have_ to share this, even though it tips our hand as to what song we're currently working on, but the work done by band member SirNim is really too good not to share.

He sent me his instrumental-only version of this, for us to use with our parody lyrics. We worked about two weeks on it, but there's simply no match for SirNim's talents, as you will soon see.

This song is the old "Shriner's Convention" by Ray Stevens. After SirNim sent me his version, I digitally remastered the original, right off the vinyl record. I put it in the studio WITH SirNim's version! A little compressing, a little tweaking, Dolby Digital 5.1 encoding, and we have this song _upgraded_ for the 21st Century!

*SirNim jams with Ray Stevens:*

>ClickMe<


----------



## Midnight Marauder

The pot is still bubbling, we are still cooking up new songs. Working on three at the moment, all in different phases of construction.....

The fun continues!


----------



## KittenKoder

Okay, I am having a difficult time testing the site, works fine on my computer but not others. Anyone please check it out and let me know if you see anything wrong or if it can't load up at all. 

Digital Noise Graffiti


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Okay, I am having a difficult time testing the site, works fine on my computer but not others. Anyone please check it out and let me know if you see anything wrong or if it can't load up at all.
> 
> Digital Noise Graffiti


NOW it's loading very quickly and efficiently!


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I am having a difficult time testing the site, works fine on my computer but not others. Anyone please check it out and let me know if you see anything wrong or if it can't load up at all.
> 
> Digital Noise Graffiti
> 
> 
> 
> NOW it's loading very quickly and efficiently!
Click to expand...


Cool. I think I know what was wrong then.


----------



## KittenKoder

Since I have gotten better, I redid the video for the first one, and Midnight Marauder recut the audio to make it sound better:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMMhCmPC69c]YouTube - Money4Nuthin Re[/ame]


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Out and outstanding! I am STILL crackin up ova this!


----------



## KittenKoder

The strange fact about this one, the hi-res models and the low-res models are the same models, all I did was turn off the subsurfacing and smoothing to get them to look like "blocks" ... then I turned off shadowing to make them look CAD like.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> The strange fact about this one, the hi-res models and the low-res models are the same models, all I did was turn off the subsurfacing and smoothing to get them to look like "blocks" ... then I turned off shadowing to make them look CAD like.


By the way, I never promised the _singing_ would be any better, just the production! 

It's quickly getting to the point where the singing doesn't do your videos any justice at all.


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The strange fact about this one, the hi-res models and the low-res models are the same models, all I did was turn off the subsurfacing and smoothing to get them to look like "blocks" ... then I turned off shadowing to make them look CAD like.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I never promised the _singing_ would be any better, just the production!
> 
> It's quickly getting to the point where the singing doesn't do your videos any justice at all.
Click to expand...


Oh no, your singing is great. The production quality has improved to. Your newest songs are as good as all the popular parody singers (Weird Al) and remember, Kurt Cobain couldn't sing at all, he was famous for the image and lyrics. Hobbies are on going learning experiences, otherwise they get boring. I really do like the new version of the song on this one better, the original had a strange sound to it on my computer but this one sounds almost perfect.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The strange fact about this one, the hi-res models and the low-res models are the same models, all I did was turn off the subsurfacing and smoothing to get them to look like "blocks" ... then I turned off shadowing to make them look CAD like.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I never promised the _singing_ would be any better, just the production!
> 
> It's quickly getting to the point where the singing doesn't do your videos any justice at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no, *your singing is great*. The production quality has improved to. Your newest songs are as good as all the popular parody singers (Weird Al) and remember, Kurt Cobain couldn't sing at all, he was famous for the image and lyrics. Hobbies are on going learning experiences, otherwise they get boring. I really do like the new version of the song on this one better, the original had a strange sound to it on my computer but this one sounds almost perfect.
Click to expand...

I have no such illusions. I know the vocals suck. I have no vocal training at all. And it shows.

But, the spirit of what we're doing -- having some fun with a few friends -- is what it's all about.

*Open note to all: All are welcome to join in. We need:

*

*Vocalists, male and female*
*Lyricists -- mostly to write alternative parody lyrics to familiar songs*
*Fresh Idea Folks: Suggestions on new songs. Although thus far we haven't been short of ideas, the more the merrier.*
This is all strictly volunteer, what you can when you can, for fun.

And it _is_ fun!


----------



## Dante

KittenKoder said:


> Yes, the band project which some of us on here are involved in. Making this a sticky so those who are trying to keep up can find it easier. First post, links to the "big lists", after this I will post all the vids in here and you can critique them here.
> 
> Youtube:
> YouTube - KittenKoder's Channel
> 
> Alternate:
> Digital Noise Graffiti
> 
> The big difference in the alternate site is that the player there is smaller for those who can't get the Youtube ones to work well or at all.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> YouTube - money4nuttin
> 
> Kinda long awaited ... finally finished one.



you're almost there.

keep on truckin'


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Just did this an hour or so ago for Magpie Mae's "Kill the health care" thread. Video out shortly:



Midnight Marauder said:


> Lyrics: (To the tune of "My Girl Bill")
> 
> _Kill, the bill
> Kill kill, the bill
> How may times do we got to tell you kill the
> Kill the bill_


From conception to reality, REALLY fast!

Click below to listen, and spread this wealth around.... LIBERALLY!

Kill the Bill -- Midnight Marauder | Excellence in Podcasting Networks

*Pelosi's hands were shaking, as she gripped the podium
She was twitching and blinking, like being hit with a taser.
She knows the gig is up, that she doesn't have the votes.
All we've been saying to her is kill the.... Bill

Kill the bill
Kill kill the bill
How many times do we gotta tell you kill the
Kill the bill.

Obama's out there flapping, delaying trips and other things
He seems to be a slow learner, and has trouble with math.
He says his plan will reduce costs 3000 percent -- now where did he get that?
When all we've tried to tell him for a year is 'kill the.... Bill"

Kill the bill
Kill kill the bill
How many times do we gotta tell you kill the
Kill the bill.

Bill Clinton chimed in, said we gotta pass health care
Says if we would have done his plan, none of the problems would be there
Mr. Clinton you have a short memory, we told you no before
And all we ask is the same, just kill it, Bill

Kill the bill
Kill kill the bill
How many times do we gotta tell you kill the
Kill the bill.

Talkin about Obama Care just kill the
Kill the bill!*


----------



## Midnight Marauder

In the absence of KittenKoder, Steve Parry (trlrtrash13 here) put together a little video for "Kill the Bill," re-using some stock DNG footage. Enjoy.

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=3-eQZxnW0EY&feature=youtube_gdata"]YouTube - Kill The Bill[/ame]


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Just finished this 5 minutes ago. Clicky below:

Hi-De-Ho (Gonna get me some new congressmen) -- Midnight Marauder | Excellence in Podcasting Networks

Video out soon!

Lyrics:

_*Hi De Ho
Hi De Hi
Gonna Get me
Some new congressmen
Gonna get me
A new President
Singin' Hi de hi de hi de hi de Hooooo

We been down so low
Bottom looked like up
Once I thought that 'hope and change'
Was enough to fill my cup
So I gave 'em my vote
But there ain't been no change
Things have gotten so much worse
And my vote they have estranged

Hi de ho
Hi de hi
Gonna get me some new congressmen
Gonna get me a new President
Singing hi de hi de hi de hi de hooooo.

[Instrumental interlude]

Once I met Obama
He was mighty slick
Tempted me with hope and change
Said -you can have your pick-
But when he laid that bullshit on me
it was already too late
I said thank you very kindly
But I've seen your act of late

Hi de ho
Hi de hi
Gonna get me some new congressmen
Gonna get me a new President
Singin' hi de hi de hi de hi de hooooo.
Hi de ho
Hi de hi
Gonna get me some new congressmen
Gonna get me a new President
Singin' hi de hi de hi de hi de hoooo*_
[Repeat to fade]


----------



## Dante

Midnight Marauder said:


> Just did this an hour or so ago for Magpie Mae's "Kill the health care" thread. Video out shortly:
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lyrics: (To the tune of "My Girl Bill")
> 
> _Kill, the bill
> Kill kill, the bill
> How may times do we got to tell you kill the
> Kill the bill_
> 
> 
> 
> From conception to reality, REALLY fast!
> 
> Click below to listen, and spread this wealth around.... LIBERALLY!
> 
> Kill the Bill -- Midnight Marauder | Excellence in Podcasting Networks
> 
> *Pelosi's hands were shaking, as she gripped the podium
> She was twitching and blinking, like being hit with a taser.
> She knows the gig is up, that she doesn't have the votes.
> All we've been saying to her is kill the.... Bill
> 
> Kill the bill
> Kill kill the bill
> How many times do we gotta tell you kill the
> Kill the bill.
> 
> Obama's out there flapping, delaying trips and other things
> He seems to be a slow learner, and has trouble with math.
> He says his plan will reduce costs 3000 percent -- now where did he get that?
> When all we've tried to tell him for a year is 'kill the.... Bill"
> 
> Kill the bill
> Kill kill the bill
> How many times do we gotta tell you kill the
> Kill the bill.
> 
> Bill Clinton chimed in, said we gotta pass health care
> Says if we would have done his plan, none of the problems would be there
> Mr. Clinton you have a short memory, we told you no before
> And all we ask is the same, just kill it, Bill
> 
> Kill the bill
> Kill kill the bill
> How many times do we gotta tell you kill the
> Kill the bill.
> 
> Talkin about Obama Care just kill the
> Kill the bill!*
Click to expand...




this would go over great at an insurance industry convention.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Dante said:


> this would go over great at an insurance industry convention.


Yes, it would be jeered. The _last_ thing big insurance and big pharma want is for this bill to be killed. They stand to make BILLIONS off of it they never could otherwise.

Were I a *friend* of big insurance and big pharma, I would craft a bill such as the one they're about to vote on.


----------



## avantgarde14

hahaha..


----------

